# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ

## Konfliktaban

_Ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ._ դա մենակ ապրելն է, թե ֆինանսական անկախություն ունենալը, թե ինքնուրույն մտածելակերպը:
Ինչու է _հայ երիտասարդը_ ավելի ուշ տարիքում գիտակցում ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի անհրաժեշտությունը և կարևորությունը, քան արտասահմանում:

----------


## Հարդ

Ինքնուրույն ապրելու համար կարևոր նախապայման ա փող աշխատելը, չնայած շատ պետք ա ինքնուրույն մտածողություն ունենալը:

----------


## Sagittarius

:Sad:  ես ինչ ակտուալ թեմա ա ինձ համար

արդեն մի ամսից ավել ա տեսնում եմ էտ ինքնուրույն կյանքի ԲՈԼՈՐ,, պլուսները և մինուսները,,,,,, միշտ ձգտում էի սրան
բայց ասեմ, որ շատ ավելի բարդ ա,, քան պատկերացնում էի,,,,
բայց հրաշալի բան ա, երբ սկսվում է մոտդ ստացվել,, կարևորը չընկճվել,,,,
անփոխարինելի կյանքի փորձ ա,, ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ,, առաջին անգամ պատասխանատվություն սեփական անձի նկատմամբ

մի խոսքով անկախւթյունը միայն գործողությունների ազատություն չէ,, այլև ահռելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա

----------

AniwaR (11.10.2009), Loki (11.10.2009), Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## Anahit Jan

ինձ թվում է արժե փորձել :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
դա օգնում է ինքնահաստատվել ,կախում չունենալ ոչ ոքից.դառնալ հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ,և իհարկե չպետք է անտեսենք ինքնուրույն գումար վաստակելո փաստը.

----------


## Ungrateful

2 տարի է` վարում եմ ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ :Smile:  :
Ապրում եմ մենակ, իմ տանը` որը պապիկս է ինձ թողել: 
Պատճառները:
1. Սկզբում` ուղղակի ինձ թվում էր, որ մենակ "կայֆ" ա լինելու:
2. Շատ հարազատ է ինձ այս տունը:
3.  Ինքնուրույն կյանք սկսել, հասունանալ, կախված չլինել ոչմեկից:

16-17 տարեկան էի` երբ սկսեցի: Կամաց - կամաց սովորեցի ամեն ինչ, ինքս ինձ համար պատրաստել, լվանալ... /մի խոսքով`բոլոր կենցաղային գորձերը/:
Մինչև հիմա մենակ եմ ապրում, աշխատում եմ բոլոր պահանջներս ինքս կատարել: / ու ստացվում է  :Blush: /:
Գոհ եմ: Հիմա մեկ մեկ ինքս եմ նկատում` թե որքան եմ տարբերվում իմ տարիքի ծանոթներիցս` թե մտածելակերպով, թե բնավորությամբ,  / մի խոսքով` ամեն ինչով/... Չգիտեմ դա լավ է թե վատ` բայց չեմ դժգոհում: :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2009), Amourchik (12.10.2009), AniwaR (11.10.2009), Cassiopeia (11.10.2009), Enigmatic (11.10.2009), h.s. (11.10.2009), Kita (11.10.2009), Yellow Raven (12.10.2009), Աբելյան (15.03.2010), Հայուհի (15.06.2010), Մանուլ (11.10.2009), Ուլուանա (11.10.2009), Ռեդ (11.10.2009), Սլիմ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> 2 տարի է` վարում եմ ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ :
> Ապրում եմ մենակ, իմ տանը` որը պապիկս է ինձ թողել: 
> Պատճառները:
> 1. Սկզբում` ուղղակի ինձ թվում էր, որ մենակ "կայֆ" ա լինելու:
> 2. Շատ հարազատ է ինձ այս տունը:
> 3.  Ինքնուրույն կյանք սկսել, հասունանալ, կախված չլինել ոչմեկից:
> 
> 16-17 տարեկան էի` երբ սկսեցի: Կամաց - կամաց սովորեցի ամեն ինչ, ինքս ինձ համար պատրաստել, լվանալ... /մի խոսքով`բոլոր կենցաղային գորձերը/:
> Մինչև հիմա մենակ եմ ապրում, աշխատում եմ բոլոր պահանջներս ինքս կատարել: / ու ստացվում է /:
> Գոհ եմ: Հիմա մեկ մեկ ինքս եմ նկատում` թե որքան եմ տարբերվում իմ տարիքի ծանոթներիցս` թե մտածելակերպով, թե բնավորությամբ,  / մի խոսքով` ամեն ինչով/... Չգիտեմ դա լավ է թե վատ` բայց չեմ դժգոհում:


իսկ ֆինանսակա՞նը, էլի քե՞զ վրա ա

----------


## Ungrateful

> իսկ ֆինանսակա՞նը, էլի քե՞զ վրա ա


Մեծամասամբ` Այո:  / իմ կամքով :Smile: /

----------


## AniwaR

Վախխխ, նախանձում եմ ձեզ, ժողովուրդ: Ես ուղղակի երազում եմ դրա մասին ու էլ չեմ համբերում, թե երբ եմ իրականություն դարձնելու: Երբ եմ իմ սեփական դղյակն ունենալու ու սեփական փողերն իհարկե: Ընդհանրապես շատ եմ սիրում ինքնուրույնություն, մենակություն, որ գլուխդ հանգիստ լինի... Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ մարդ պետք է բավականաչափ հասուն ու լուրջ լինի դրա համար: Ինքնուրույն ապրելը (հատկապես ջահելներին է խոսքս վերաբերում) չպետք է նշանակի թեթևսոլիկության տրվել:

----------

Enigmatic (11.10.2009), Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Վախխխ, նախանձում եմ ձեզ, ժողովուրդ: Ես ուղղակի երազում եմ դրա մասին ու էլ չեմ համբերում, թե երբ եմ իրականություն դարձնելու: Երբ եմ իմ սեփական դղյակն ունենալու ու սեփական փողերն իհարկե: Ընդհանրապես շատ եմ սիրում ինքնուրույնություն, մենակություն, որ գլուխդ հանգիստ լինի... Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ մարդ պետք է բավականաչափ հասուն ու լուրջ լինի դրա համար: Ինքնուրույն ապրելը (հատկապես ջահելներին է խոսքս վերաբերում) չպետք է նշանակի թեթևսոլիկության տրվել:


Այս  տարիները` ինձ լռիվ փոխեցին... կորավ մանկամտությունը, սկսում ես լուրջ վերաբերվել այն հարցերին, որոնց առաջ ուշադրություն էլ չեիր դարձնի, սովորում ես խնայողաբար ծախսել....
Կարծում եմ` "թեթրսոլիկությունը" ուղղակի բացառվում է /եթե իհարկե ֆինանսականը ու կենցաղայինը քեզ վրա է/:

----------


## dvgray

առանձնանալ ծնողներից պետք է այն ժամանակ, երբ որ ավարտել ես ուսումը ու արդեն պետք է աշխատես /կամ արդեն աշխատում ես/:
ինչքան շուտ անցնես առանձին կյանքի, էնքան ավելի լավ, քանի որ ինչքան մեծանում է մարդ, էնքան ավելի շատ է դառնում պահպանողական ու մի բան փոխելը դառնում է մեծ պատմություն: հետո երիտասարդ տարիքում էներգիան մեծ է, փորձը /նաև բացասական/ քիչ, ու դա նպաստոմ է առանց երկար բարակի հաղթահարել առաջին /ու հաճախ ամենամեծ/ դժվարություները առանձին ապրելու:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է արդեն ընտանիք կազմած երիտասարդ զույգերին, ապա նույնը նաև այստեղ է: ինչքան շուտ, այնքնա լավ: ինչքան ուշացնեք առանձնանալու պահը, էնքան ավելի շատ էք հետաձգելու այդ պահը:
Առանձին ապրելը մեծապես անհրաժեշտ է տղային, որպեսի նա դառնա Տղամարդ: Որ զգա ինչ է պատասխանատվությունը ու այն իրացնելու ճանապարհենրը ինքնուրույն գծի ու հաղթահարի:

----------


## progressive

կարեւոր չի թե մարդ ոնց ա ապրում մենակով թե տնեցիքի հետ կարեւորը թե ինչ կյանքով ա ապրում կարող ա տնեցիքի հետ ապրի բայց ինքնուրույն

----------

One_Way_Ticket (11.10.2009), Հարդ (11.10.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

Ամբողջ պռոբլեմը նրանում է,որ 1-ը պետքա ունենաս աշխատանք լավ վարձատրությամբ և բնակարան,ինչու է արտասահմանում հեշտ բհակարան ձեռք բերել,որովհետև այնտեղ կարելի ձեռք բերել բնակարան բավականին լավ պայմաններում և իհարկե աշխատանք

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչու է հայ երիտասարդը ավելի ուշ տարիքում գիտակցում ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի անհրաժեշտությունը և կարևորությունը, քան արտասահմանում:


Ես ոնց որ թե ուզբեկ չեմ, բայց 17 տարեկանից ինքնուրույն եմ ապրում: Ու իմ շրջապատում իմ նման համարյա բոլորն են: Ու բոլորն էլ հայ են: Ինչ-որ չեմ զգացել որ ազգային պատկանելիությունը այստեղ դեր ա խաղաում:
Հիմնականում ցանկության ու հնարավորության հացեր են: Հա, մեկ էլ ծնողներն էլ են մեկ-մեկ դեմ լինում: Համենայն դեպս դոմինանտ ազդեցություն ունի տվյալ մարդու մասնագիտության պահանջարկն ու բարձր վարձատրելի լինելը: Հայաստանում այդպիսի մասնագիտություններն ու մասնագետները շատ չեն, դրա համար էլ վիճակը տարբերվում է արտասահմանից:
+ պետության բացարձակ անտարբերությունը: Ահա և բոլոր, կամ համարյա բոլոր պատճառները:

----------

Empty`Tears (15.06.2010), Ungrateful (11.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Փոքր տարիքում տղաները միշտ էլ ուզում են առանձին ապրել, իրենց տղամարդ զգալ: Ես դպրոցական տարիքում շատ էի երազում գոնե իմ անձնական սենյակը ունենալ, որը կլիներ միայն իմը, ցավոք, բախտ չվիճակվեց: Ուսանողական առաջին տարին մեծ մասամբ մենակ եմ ապրել, հետո եղբորս հետ: Հիմա խառն է, տատիկս է գալիս-գնում, քեռիս իր ընտանիքով հիմնականում հետս է: Մենակ գրեթե չեմ լինում: Եվ դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Ի՞նչ վատ է, որ երեկոյան աշխատանքից գալիս ես, տանը մարդ կա, կզրուցեք, ինչ-որ խնդիր լինի, միմյանց կօգնեք: Ֆինանսականը նույնպես խնդիր չէ, բոլորս էլ "մուծում ենք ընտանեկան բյուջեին": Երբեք նման հարցեր չեն առաջանում, թե մեկը քիչ տվեց, մյուսը շատ տվեց, բարեբախտաբար հնարավորություններս հերիքում են նման մանրուքների մեջ չխորանալու համար: Իսկ կախվածության մասին խոսելը լրիվ անիմաստ է, ես բացարձակապես մենակ արտասահման եմ գնում, անծանոթ քաղաքներ, ճիշտ է, սկզբում վախենում էին, դեմ էին ընկնում, բայց աստիճանաբար սովորեցին:

----------

snow (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009), Ուլուանա (11.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Փոքր տարիքում տղաները միշտ էլ ուզում են առանձին ապրել, իրենց տղամարդ զգալ: Ես դպրոցական տարիքում շատ էի երազում գոնե իմ անձնական սենյակը ունենալ, որը կլիներ միայն իմը, ցավոք, բախտ չվիճակվեց: Ուսանողական առաջին տարին մեծ մասամբ մենակ եմ ապրել, հետո եղբորս հետ: Հիմա խառն է, տատիկս է գալիս-գնում, քեռիս իր ընտանիքով հիմնականում հետս է: Մենակ գրեթե չեմ լինում: Եվ դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Ի՞նչ վատ է, որ երեկոյան աշխատանքից գալիս ես, տանը մարդ կա, կզրուցեք, ինչ-որ խնդիր լինի, միմյանց կօգնեք: Ֆինանսականը նույնպես խնդիր չէ, բոլորս էլ "մուծում ենք ընտանեկան բյուջեին": Երբեք նման հարցեր չեն առաջանում, թե մեկը քիչ տվեց, մյուսը շատ տվեց, բարեբախտաբար հնարավորություններս հերիքում են նման մանրուքների մեջ չխորանալու համար: Իսկ կախվածության մասին խոսելը լրիվ անիմաստ է, ես բացարձակապես մենակ արտասահման եմ գնում, անծանոթ քաղաքներ, ճիշտ է, սկզբում վախենում էին, դեմ էին ընկնում, բայց աստիճանաբար սովորեցին:


քո օրինակը Հայաստանի համար օրինաչափություն չի, այլ բացառություն:

----------


## Արտիստ

Ընտանիքի հետ ապրելուց կայֆ բան չկա :Smile: 



> Առանձին ապրելը մեծապես անհրաժեշտ է տղային, որպեսի նա դառնա Տղամարդ: Որ զգա ինչ է պատասխանատվությունը ու այն իրացնելու ճանապարհենրը ինքնուրույն գծի ու հաղթահարի:


Երկար մտածեցի բայց այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե նշածիդ ինչը կարող է խանգարել եթե ապրում ես ընտանիքիդ հետ?)))

Ոչ ազատությունս է սահմանափակ, ոչ որոշումներ կայացնելուս հանարավորությունը, ոչ էլ եսիմ ինչ...Ոնց ուզում ապրում եմ)))) Ու զարմանում եմ այն երիտասարդների վրա որոնք այդքան ձգտում ու երազում են մենակ ապրել, թե ինչ լավ բան կա դրա մեջ չեմ հասկանում))) Նու, լավ, նենցա եղել, մենակ էլ եմ ապրել, ու  


> Սկզբում` ուղղակի ինձ թվում էր, որ մենակ "կայֆ" ա լինելու:


 տենց էլ չհասկացա դրա կայֆը))))

Հա, բոցիչը ենա, որ իրոք, երբ մարդիկ իմանում են որ տենց "թույն" գործ :LOL:  ունեմ, սաղ միանգամից ասում են բա չես ուզում առանձին ապրես? :Shok:

----------

Legolas (11.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (11.10.2009), snow (12.10.2009), Yellow Raven (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Արդեն երրորդ տարին ա, որ ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ եմ վարում:  :Wink: 
Գտնվելով ծնողներիցս 320 կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա` արդեն սովորել եմ ինքս ինձ համար ուտելիք պատրաստելուն, լվանալուն, մաքրելուն, արդուկ անելուն:  :Blush:  Սովորել եմ ինքս իմ ժամանակը ու ֆինանսական միջոցները ճիշտ օգտագործել, /ճիշտ է, վերջինս ես չեմ աշխատում, հլա որ  :Blush:  /:
Կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ պետք է իր կյանքում անցնի այդպիսի մի էտապով:  :Smile: Դա էական դեր է խաղում մարդու` որոշակի չափով ինքնահաստատվելու համար:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2009), Annushka (12.10.2009), Enigmatic (12.10.2009), Kita (12.10.2009), Ungrateful (11.10.2009), VisTolog (11.10.2009), Yellow Raven (12.10.2009), Հայուհի (15.06.2010), Մանուլ (11.10.2009), Սլիմ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ընտանիքի հետ ապրելուց կայֆ բան չկա
> 
> Երկար մտածեցի բայց այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե նշածիդ ինչը կարող է խանգարել եթե ապրում ես ընտանիքիդ հետ?)))
> 
> Ոչ ազատությունս է սահմանափակ, ոչ որոշումներ կայացնելուս հանարավորությունը, ոչ էլ եսիմ ինչ...Ոնց ուզում ապրում եմ)))) Ու զարմանում եմ այն երիտասարդների վրա որոնք այդքան ձգտում ու երազում են մենակ ապրել, թե ինչ լավ բան կա դրա մեջ չեմ հասկանում))) Նու, լավ, նենցա եղել, մենակ էլ եմ ապրել, ու   տենց էլ չհասկացա դրա կայֆը))))
> 
> Հա, բոցիչը ենա, որ իրոք, երբ մարդիկ իմանում են որ տենց "թույն" գործ ունեմ, սաղ միանգամից ասում են բա չես ուզում առանձին ապրես?


որ ապրես կհասկանաս,,,, կայֆ չի,,, օգտակար փորձ ա,,,
ինքնուրույն ապրելը տան մեջ մի շաբաթով մենակ մնալը չի :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (12.10.2009), Աթեիստ (12.10.2009), Ռեդ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Առանձին ապրելուց հաճելի բան երևի թե չկա, չգիտեմ միշտ դրան ձգտել եմ, բայց պայմանները չեն ներել: Իմ կարծիքով մենակ ապրելով ավելի պատասխանատու ու կազմակերպվածա մարդ դառնում: Ընդամենը 2 ամիս եմ ապրել առանց ծնողներիս, շատ լավ էր, ահագին փոխվել էի, ինքս էի ամեն ինչ անում, անգամ ամենատհաճ բաները առանց դժկամություն էի անում: Չգիտեմ , իմ կարծիքով մենակ ապրելը լավա ինքնուրույն մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկան համար, իսկ մարդիկ կան որ պետք է ապրեն ընտանիքի հետ, կան մարդիկ որ ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնել չեն կարողանում ու կիրանց շատ դժվարա մենակ ապրելը: Ասածս էնա , որ մենակ ապրելը բոլորի համար միանշանակ լավ կամ վատ չի կարա լինի, կախվածա մարդուց , մարդու դաստիարակությունից, մարդ կա մենակ լինելով կկենտրոնանա ու ավելի կազմակերպված կդառնա իսկ մարդ էլ կա անիմաստ կվատնի ինչ ունի ու կմնա կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ:

----------


## cold skin

Արդեն ինը տարի է ինքնուրուն եմ ապրում… Ծնողներս Մոսկվայում են: Ասեմ, որ սկզբում շատ դժվար էր, հետո հարմարվեցի: Կայֆ չի /c/ մենակ ապրելը: Օրինակ ես կարոտել եմ առավոտյան ընտանեկան նախաճաշին, կարոտել եմ  երեկոյան միասին թեյախմությանը, մամայի հետ շուկա գնալը: Մենակության զգացումից վատ բան չկա: Շատ հարցեր սկսում ես ինքնուրուն լուծել՝ նույնիսկ չզգալով ճիշտ ես, թե՞ ոչ: Հիմա կասեք՝ դե սխալների հիման վրա մարդիկ սովորում են ճիշտ ապրել, բայց դե չէ՜: Էդ ընտրելու հնարավորությունը մարդուն տրված է որպես պատիժ: Ճիշտ է մամայի հետ ամեն օր, օրը մի քանի անգամ խոսում եմ հեռախոսով, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լինում են այցելություններ :Smile:  թե մեր կողմից, թե իրենց կողմից, բայց միևնույն է հիմա ամեն ինչ կտամ, որ ապրեմ ընտանիքիս հետ: 
Ընտանիքից լավ բան չկա այս կյանքում: Մարդ միշտ էլ մենակ է,  բայց գոնե այդ մենակությունը լցնել ընտանեկան ջերմ օդով հո կարելի է:

----------

Amarysa (15.06.2010), snow (12.10.2009), Ungrateful (12.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.10.2009)

----------


## Kita

Ինքնուրույն ապրելը ինքնուրույնության հետ գրեթե չի առնչվում ինձ համար: Գուցե և մարդ ինքնուրույն ապրելով կդառնա ավելի պատասխանատու, այսպես ասված ստիպված իր գլխի ճարը  պիտի տեսնի ի վերջո, բայց դե էտ հլը չի նշնակում, որ ռազ ու կդառնա ինքնունույն, հաստատված մարդ:
Հայաստանի պայմաններում երտասարդների համար գրեթե անհնարին երազանք է, քանի որ ֆինանսականը չի բռնում ծախսերին: Եթե իհարկե քո սեփական տունը չունես կամ արտակարգ աշխատանք, որոնց համտեղելիությունը շատ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում:
Մարդ հանգիստ ծնողների հետ ապրելով էլ կարող է ինքնուրույն դառնալ, էտ արդեն ընտանիքից է գալիս, ուղղակի դե հայ երտասարդների մեծ մասը ինքնուրույն ուզում է ապրել(ես կասեի երազում է :Jpit: ) ավելի շատ ծնողների ուշադրությունից, հետևելուց ազատվելու համար, իսկ եթե էտ ամենը չափի մեջ լիներ հայ ընտանիքներում` այսինքն ծնողները գնահատեին երեխայի անհատը, ազատությունը ու էտ ոճի լիքը բաներ, ապա այդպիսի ցանկություններ չէին էլ առաջանա, մի բան էլ երիտասարդները հանգիստ ծնողական մթնոլորտում կդառնային պատասխանատու, ինքնուրույն ու տենց:
Ինչ վերաբվում է ինձ, ես հաճույքով մենակ կապրեի, ուղղակի սիրում եմ իմ գլխի ճարը տեսնել ու հանգիստ մթնոլորտ, ինչքան էլ մենակ եմ մնացել, էտ իմ համար դրախտ է եղել: Բայց դե մոտակա 2 տարին, դա անկատարելի երազանք է :Jpit:

----------

Empty`Tears (15.06.2010), Enigmatic (12.10.2009), Ուլուանա (12.10.2009), Ռեդ (12.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> որ ապրես կհասկանաս,,,, կայֆ չի,,, օգտակար փորձ ա,,,
> ինքնուրույն ապրելը տան մեջ մի շաբաթով մենակ մնալը չի


Իսկ ո՞րն է ինքնուրույն ապրելը, կբացատրե՞ս, եթե դժվար չէ:
Ոչ ոք այդպես էլ նորմալ չասաց, թե ինչ է տալիս մենակ ապրելը, որը անհնար է ընտանիքում ապրելիս: Հիմնականում աբստրակտ բառակապակցություններ եք ասում` "օգտակար փորձ", "ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնել", և այլն:
Ես, ինչպես նշեցի, մի տարի մենակ ապրել եմ: Առանձնապես առավելություններ չեմ կարող նշել: Ուզածդ ժամի՞ն տուն գալ: Դրա համար պարտադիր չէ մենակ ապրել: Խնայողաբար ծախսե՞լ: Այդպես էլ չսովորեցի, ես միշտ մտածում եմ ինչպես շատ վաստակել, ոչ թե ինչպես քիչ ծախսել: Սեփական շորե՞րը լվանալ: Հիմիկվա լվացքի մեքենաները դա շատ լավ անում են, առանձնապես սովորելու բան չկա: Արդուկել ու ամաններ լվանալու "սովորելու" մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում: Հա, խոհարարություն սովորեցի, բայց դա նրանից էր, որ սեր ունեի դրա նկատմամբ: Ի դեպ, այդ սովորածս էլ հիմա պետք չի գալիս, երբ մենակ եմ լինում, Տաշիրից պիցցա եմ վերցնում, ով հավես ունի գործից հետո ուտելու բան պատրաստել: Էլեկտրականության հետ աշխատել այդպես էլ չսովորեցի ու թքած, պետք լինի, էլեկտրիկ կկանչեմ:

Երբ բանակի հարցը լուծեմ, երևի կգնամ արտասահման որոշ ժամանակ ապրելու: Մենակ: Ինչը հեչ չի դզում: Ոչինչ, այդ ժամանակ էլ կամուսնանամ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ոչ ոք այդպես էլ նորմալ չասաց, թե ինչ է տալիս մենակ ապրելը, որը անհնար է ընտանիքում ապրելիս:


Պատանի տարիքում տալիս է մինիմում էն, որ հասկանում ես, թե փողն ինչ դժվարությամբ է վաստակվում:

----------

Ungrateful (12.10.2009), VisTolog (13.10.2009), Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատանի տարիքում տալիս է մինիմում էն, որ հասկանում ես, թե փողն ինչ դժվարությամբ է վաստակվում:


Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա  :Pardon:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա






> երբ մենակ եմ լինում, Տաշիրից պիցցա եմ վերցնում, ով հավես ունի գործից հետո ուտելու բան պատրաստել: Էլեկտրականության հետ աշխատել այդպես էլ չսովորեցի ու թքած, պետք լինի, էլեկտրիկ կկանչեմ:


Շատերը`"ռազետկա" փչանալու դեպքում էլէկտրիկ կանչելու, ամեն օր պիցցա զակազ տալու ու ավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենա գնելու հնարավորություն չունեն:
Հենց այդ հնարավորությունների բացակայությունն է նպաստում ինքնուրույն դառնալուն, կենցաղային աշխատանքները սովորելուն... ու հենց դա եմ ես համարում "ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ":

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Jarre (20.10.2009), VisTolog (13.10.2009), Ուլուանա (12.10.2009), Ռեդ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Կիտայի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ:
Միակ պատճառը, որ ես երազում եմ մենակ ապրեմ էն ա, որ ազատ լինեմ, ոչ  թե ապրեմ հիմիկվա նման, ու բան չհասկանամ իմ ապրածից, ամենալավ տաիրներս անցնում գնում են, իսկ ես ստրուկի նման տանն եմ սաղ օրը: Զզվել եմ, վրես ժամ դնելուց, եքա տարիքիս եսիմ ինչ սուտ մեթոդների եմ դիմում ,որ դուրս գամ տանից, ինչ ա հիմա էլ մութը շուտ ա ընկնում, դաժե ցերեկվա հինգին եմ ուզում դուրս գամ , մաման ասում ա էս ուշ ժամին ուր ես գնում: Երևի առավոտները պետք ա դուրս գամ ման գալու էլի :Sad:  զզվում եմ, էս հայկական ավանդական կյանքից :Cray:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009), murmushka (13.10.2009), snow (12.10.2009), VisTolog (13.10.2009), Մանուլ (12.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Enigmatic, իսկ դու փորձիր քոնը պնդել` "գնում եմ և վերջ"  :Smile: 
Եթե ինքդ քո փողը աշխատում ես, ապա ծնողները առանձնապես լծակներ չունեն, մնում է հարմարվել  :Smile: 
Դե իսկ եթե չես աշխատում, ինքնուրույն ապրելու մասին խոսելը վաղ է, իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ո՞րն է ինքնուրույն ապրելը, կբացատրե՞ս, եթե դժվար չէ:
> Ոչ ոք այդպես էլ նորմալ չասաց, թե ինչ է տալիս մենակ ապրելը, որը անհնար է ընտանիքում ապրելիս:


առաջին հերթին դա մարդուն սովորացնում ա հաշվարկել սեփական "յորղանի" բոյը ու նաև ոտքերը ըստ դրա երկարացնել: սա ամնեակարևորն է: /Ապագա / ընտանիքում  խնդիրների սկզբնաղբյուրը թաքնված է հիմնականում ֆինանսական դաշտում: Իսկ մենք, հիմնականում չըգիտենք ֆինանսական բալանսավորված կյանքի նորմերը: Որպես օրինակ՝ դուրս արի փողոց, ու հաշվի Մերսեդեսների քանակությունը: իսկ Մերսեդեսը ՝ քեզ ասեմ , որ ամենաֆինանսապես աննպատակահարմար մեքենան է , կամ դրանց շարքում առաջնիններից մեկը: Կամ BMW-ն: Սրանք արտաքին ազդակներ եմ, որոնցով կարելի է դատել, թե ինչպես է փոշիանում ընտանեական առանց այդ էլ փոքրիկ ֆինանսական միջոցները:
Եթե ուզում ես, ապա կասեմ, որ այն ֆինանսա-տնտեսական պայմաններում, որում գտվում է այժմ Հայաստանը, մաքսիմում ժողովրդի մեծագույն մաստ պետք է տեղաշարժվեր հեծանիվներով կամ սամակատներով:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (12.10.2009), VisTolog (13.10.2009), Ուլուանա (12.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դիվ, ինձ այնուամենայնիվ թվում է, որ առանձին ապրելը մարդուն այդ հարցում չի փոխում: Մի խելացի ընկեր ունեի, դպրոցը մեդալով ավարտեց: Եկավ Երևան, սկսեց առանձին ապրել ու փչացավ: Դարձավ խաղամոլ, հարբեցող: Ծնողները փող էին ուղարկում, որ տան վարձ մուծեր, տանում այդ փողերը եվրոֆուտբոլում էր վարի տալիս, հետո սրանից-նրանից պարտք անում, որ տան վարձը փակի:
Ինքս էլ ինչպես նշեցի, խնայող չդարձա մենակ ապրելու ընթացքում: Փողերս պրծնում էին, էլի էի ուզում  :LOL:  Կամ հակառակը, մարդ գիտեմ, որ մինչև առանձին ապրելն էր խնայողաբար ծախսում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դիվ, ինձ այնուամենայնիվ թվում է, որ ինքնուրույն ապրելը մարդուն այդ հարցում չի փոխում: Մի խելացի ընկեր ունեի, դպրոցը մեդալով ավարտեց: Եկավ Երևան, սկսեց ինքնուրույն ապրել ու փչացավ: Դարձավ խաղամոլ, հարբեցող: Ծնողները փող էին ուղարկում, որ տան վարձ մուծեր, տանում այդ փողերը եվրոֆուտբոլում էր վարի տալիս, հետո սրանից-նրանից պարտք անում, որ տան վարձը փակի:
> Ինքս էլ ինչպես նշեցի, խնայող չդարձա մենակ ապրելու ընթացքում: Փողերս պրծնում էին, էլի էի ուզում  Կամ հակառակը, մարդ գիտեմ, որ մինչև առանձին ապրելն էր խնայողաբար ծախսում:


Համաձայն եմ, որ մարդու բնույթից, ինչպես նաև ընտանեկան դաստիարակությունից, ընտանիքի ընդհանուր դրվածքից շատ բան է կախված, բայց հենց միայն էն հանգամանքը, որ մարդն ունի որոշակի եկամուտ ու ուզած–չուզած՝ պիտի տեղավորվի դրա մեջ, կարող է անհամեմատ ավելի կազմակերպված ու պատասխանատու դարձնել նրան՝ թեկուզ միայն այլ ելք չունենալու գիտակցումից դրդված։ Իսկ քո ասած էդ տղայի դեպքը, որը մենակ ապրելով փչացել է, դեռ շատ քիչ բան է նշանակում, քանի որ մենք չգիտենք, թե նա մինչ այդ ինչպիսին էր էդ առումով, ինչ պայմաններում էր ապրում, ընտանիքն ինչպիսին էր, մենակ ապրելիս ինչ պայմաններում էր հայտնվել։ Մի խոսքով՝ բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ կան, որ արժե հաշվի առնել։ Բայց մի բան հաստատ է. մենակ ապրելը ինչքան էլ խաղուպար թվա կողքից, այնուամենայնիվ, մեծ պատասխանատվություն է. ինքդ քո գլխի տերը լինելու գիտակցումը կատակ բան չի ամեն դեպքում։ Ինչ խոսք, ինքնուրույն կարելի է լինել և ընտանիքի հետ ապրելով, դա, կարծում եմ, ապացուցման կարիք չունի, բայց շատ ընտանիքներում դրվածքն էնպիսին է, որ ինքնուրույն լինելուն բնավ չի նպաստում։

Ամեն դեպքում չարժե մենակ ապրելը նույնացնել ինքնուրույն ապրելու հետ։ Շատ դեպքերում դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ կարող են լինել։

----------

dvgray (12.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ինձ այնուամենայնիվ թվում է, որ առանձին ապրելը մարդուն այդ հարցում չի փոխում: Մի խելացի ընկեր ունեի, դպրոցը մեդալով ավարտեց: Եկավ Երևան, սկսեց առանձին ապրել ու փչացավ: Դարձավ խաղամոլ, հարբեցող: Ծնողները փող էին ուղարկում, որ տան վարձ մուծեր, տանում այդ փողերը եվրոֆուտբոլում էր վարի տալիս, հետո սրանից-նրանից պարտք անում, որ տան վարձը փակի:
> Ինքս էլ ինչպես նշեցի, խնայող չդարձա մենակ ապրելու ընթացքում: Փողերս պրծնում էին, էլի էի ուզում  Կամ հակառակը, մարդ գիտեմ, որ մինչև առանձին ապրելն էր խնայողաբար ծախսում:


խաղամոլը ու նարկոմանը, կամ ծխողը և այլն այս շարքում քննարկել չարժե, քանի որ սրանք հիվանդություններ են /հաճախ ծանր ու անբուժելի  :Sad: /  ու կապ չունի մարդ մենակ է թե ընտանիքով է: 
…
Ընտանիքը քաղցր բան է: Հաճախ շաաատ քաղցր:
Ու ինչպես համեղ, շատ համեղ  խմորեղենը հաճելի է ճաշակելը, բայց նաև ունի իր բացասական կողմը՝ փչացնում է ստամոքսը, ապամները ու ընդանրապես առողջությանը վնաս է, նուննն նաև ծնողական տունը: Բոլորիս էլ շատ լավ ու հաճելի է ծնողական օջախը: Որտեղ ոչ թե դու ես ասում, այլ քեղ ես ասում "վախ, բալա ջան, արի մատիտ փուշը հանեմ", անկախ 10 տարեկան ես թե 80 / :Smile: /:

----------

Kita (13.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի դեպ, ֆինանսականի պահով նույնը կարելի է ընտանիքում անել: Այսինքն, երիտասարդին (քանի դեռ ինքը չի աշխատում) հատկացնել ամսվա կտրվածքով ֆիքսած գումար անձնական ծախսերի համար:




> Բոլորիս էլ շատ լավ ու հաճելի է ծնողական օջախը: Որտեղ ոչ թե դու ես ասում, այլ քեղ ես ասում "վախ, բալա ջան, արի մատիտ փուշը հանեմ", անկախ 10 տարեկան ես թե 80 //:


Բայց ինչու՞ անպայման քեզ ասեն: Մի՞թե հաճելի չէ տատիկիդ մատի փուշը հանել:
Շատ եմ սիրում "Մայրիկ" ֆիլմը: Օրինակ այն պահը (երկրորդ մասի մեջ), երբ գլխավոր հերոսը ասում է` "Մայրիկ, դու իմ կարիքը չունես, այդ ես քո կարիքը ունեմ":

----------

Kita (13.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի դեպ, ֆինանսականի պահով նույնը կարելի է ընտանիքում անել: Այսինքն, երիտասարդին (քանի դեռ ինքը չի աշխատում) հատկացնել ամսվա կտրվածքով ֆիքսած գումար անձնական ծախսերի համար:


Հա, ես կասեի՝ ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև անհրաժեշտ է էդպես անել՝ մարդու մեջ որոշակի պատասխանատվություն ու կազմակերպվածություն զարգացնելու համար։ Դա ինքնուրույնության համար շատ կարևոր է, բայց դե չես համեմատի մենակ ապրելու պատասխանատվության հետ։

Մարդիկ կան, որոնք պիտի իրոք առանձին ապրեն, որպեսզի ինքնուրույն դառնան, ստիպված։ Բայց մարդիկ կան, որոնք դրա կարիքը չունեն, ընտանիքում ապրելով էլ են ինքնուրույն։ Իսկ զուտ տնեցիների, հիմնականում՝ ծնողների հսկողությունից գլուխն ազատելու համար մենակ ապրելու ձգտումը, կարծում եմ, ինքնուրույնության հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի, դա ավելի շուտ քմահաճույք է՝ հաճախ առանց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ պատասխանատվության գիտակցման։

----------

Kita (13.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Enigmatic, իսկ դու փորձիր քոնը պնդել` "գնում եմ և վերջ" 
> Եթե ինքդ քո փողը աշխատում ես, ապա ծնողները առանձնապես լծակներ չունեն, մնում է հարմարվել 
> Դե իսկ եթե չես աշխատում, ինքնուրույն ապրելու մասին խոսելը վաղ է, իմ կարծիքով:


Ախր ամեն անգամ եմ պնդում, զաթո ամեն անգամ էտ կռիվն եմ անում :Sad:  Ասում են ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց հետո էլի նույն պատմությունն ա:
Չեմ աշխատում, բայց ամպայման ուզում եմ աշխատեմ, համ էլ առիթ կլինի տանից գոնե տենց դուրս գալու: Իսկ մենակ ապրելու երազանքս մեկա գիտեմ, որ երբեք չի իրականանա, մեկ-մեկ էնքան եմ զզվում, մտածում եմ շուտ ամուսնանամ, բայց դե դա էլ մի ուրիշ հոգս ա: Սենց ամեն ինչ լավ ա, սաղ իմ ուզածով ա, ինչ ուզում եմ ունեմ, միակ խնդիրը ազատությունս ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մենակ ապրելու հնարավորություն այսօր ունեմ: Թե՛ սեփական բնակարան ունեմ և թե՛ եկամուտս թույլ կտա ոչ միայն ուտելիքի ու կոմունալ ծախսերը հոգալ, այլև տարատեսակ իրեր (մանր կահույք, տեխնիկա) գնել տանս համար: Սակայն մենակ չեմ ապրում ու չեմ էլ ուզում: Ինձ դուր է գալիս իմ ընտանեկան տունը, իմ օջախը: Եթե անգամ շատ հաճախ տուն եմ վերադառնում միայն քնելու համար, այն չի դադարում հարազատ ու ջերմ մնալ ինձ համար: Մենակ ապրել դեռ կհասցնեմ, ու հաստատ կկարոտեմ իմ այն տանը, որտեղ ծնվել ու մեծացել եմ:

Ինքնուրույն մարդը ինքնուրույն է՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե որտեղ ու ում հետ է ապրում: Ավելին ասեմ՝ եթե մենակ ապրելով ես պիտի բազմաթիվ ավելորդ ծախսեր անեի, հիմա այդ նույն փողը ես կարող եմ գումարել իմ ընտանիքի ընդհանուր բյուջեին, ինչը, ըստ իս, շատ ավելի գերադասելի ու կարևոր է, քան թե մենակ ապրելուց ձեռք բերվող ինչ-որ վերացական «ինքնուրույնությունն ու կայֆը»: Նաև՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ բնակարանս վարձով տալն ու այդպիսով՝ մեր ամսական եկամուտն ավելացնելն ավելի է նպաստում իմ այդ այսպես կոչված «ինքնուրույնությանը», քան թե սեփական ձեռքերով փլավ եփելը:

Համաձայն եմ *One_Way_Ticket*-ի գրածի հետ. դու գուցե պատրաստ լինես ծնողներիցդ առանձին ապրելուն, բայց ծնողներդ քեզնից առանձին ապրելուն՝ ոչ: Իսկ մինչև 80 տարեկանը փուշ մտած մատը տատուն դեմ տվող մարդը, շատ կներեք, կլինիկական դեպք է: Ծայրահեղացնել պետք չէ: Եթե անգամ մարդն ամբողջ (ամբողջ !!!) կյանքում ծնողների հետ է ապրում, անպայման գալիս է մի պահ, երբ նա է դառնում իրենց ընտանիքի ու տան «ինքնուրույնը»՝ իր վրա վերցնելով նաև իր ծնողներին «պահելու» հոգսը:

Իսկ մենակ ապրելու «կայֆերը» հիմնականում մենակ ապրելու հետ չեն կապված  :Wink: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.10.2009), Amarysa (15.06.2010), Ariadna (13.10.2009), Empty`Tears (15.06.2010), Kita (13.10.2009), Legolas (13.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (12.10.2009), Tig (13.10.2009), Արշակ (13.10.2009), Արտիստ (13.10.2009), Մարկիզ (12.10.2009), Ուլուանա (12.10.2009), Սելավի (14.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Լրիվ համաձայնվելով Հայկի կարծիքի հետ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: Երևի իսկապես մենակ ապրելը որոշակի հասունանալու առիթ է տալիս, ամեն դեպքում ինքս մենակ ապրելուն դեմ եմ: Շատ կարճ ժամանակ առաջ ես էլ էի ուզում մենակ ապրել, բոլորի հոգատարությունից խուսափելու համար, բայց երբ հնարավորություն ունեցա մենակ ապրելու, այն էլ արտասահմանում, կյանքը աչքիս ոչ թե "կայֆ" թվաց, այլ սարսափելի տխուր: Պատկերացրեցի, թե ինչպես են երեկոյան ինձ սպասելու իմ սիրելի ու միակ "հայ" ընկեր "տապչկաներս" ու հասկացա, որ մենակ ապրելը "իմ խելքի բանը չի": Ծնողների հետ ապրելուց էլ լավ բան  :Love:  առավոտյան հետդ կռիվ են անում, որ նորմալ նախաճաշես, երեկոյան լրիվ նույն պատմությունը ընթրիքի համար: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե հանկարծ ու մի քիչ փնթփնթացել ես, թե հիվանդ ես կամ քեզ թույլ ես զգում, ոնց են կեսօրին զանգում ու որպիսությունդ հարցնում:

----------


## Tig

Ժող, ես 2 տարի մենակ ապրել եմ: Ճիշտա ինքնուրույնություն ձեռք բերելու համար լավա, բայց ասեմ որ ահավոր անհետաքրքիր վիճակա… Չնայած դա մարդու բնույթից ու բնավորությունիցա կախված: Սա միանգամայն անհատական խնդիր է:

----------

Ungrateful (13.10.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Արդեն երրորդ տարին ա, որ ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ եմ վարում: 
> Գտնվելով ծնողներիցս 320 կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա` արդեն սովորել եմ ինքս ինձ համար ուտելիք պատրաստելուն, լվանալուն, մաքրելուն, արդուկ անելուն: Սովորել եմ ինքս իմ ժամանակը ու ֆինանսական միջոցները ճիշտ օգտագործել, /ճիշտ է, վերջինս ես չեմ աշխատում, հլա որ  /:
> Կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ պետք է իր կյանքում անցնի այդպիսի մի էտապով: Դա էական դեր է խաղում մարդու` որոշակի չափով ինքնահաստատվելու համար:


Արդեն 19 տարի է,ինչ ապրում եմ ընտանիքիս հետ` արդեն սովորել եմ ինքս ինձ համար ուտելիք պատրաստելուն, լվանալուն, մաքրելուն, արդուկ անելուն: Սովորել եմ ինքս իմ ժամանակը ու ֆինանսական միջոցները չիշտ օգտագործել + հպարտ եմ այնքանով որ կարողանում են ներդրում ունենալ նաև ընտանեկան բյուջեում ու նպաստել ընտանիքի հաստատուն քայլերով առաջ գնալուն :Smile: 
Կարծում եմ, հայերը նախ պետք իրենք իրենց սովորեցնեն թե ինպես պետք է ապրել ընտաինիք հետ, հետո նոր մտածեն թե ոնց անեն մենակ ապրեն :Smile: 

Են որ ասումա տղեն բանակ պտի գնա որ տղա դառնա...այ ես թեման դրանա նման :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

Հա մի բան էլ, շատ եմ տխրում այն մարդկանց համար ովքեր չեն կարողանում վայելել ընտանիքի հետ ապրելու իրենց տրված տարիները: :Smile: 

Գնամ պարապեմ)))))) Հադու պիպլ :Cool: 

I love you too :Love:

----------

Սելավի (14.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ժող, ես 2 տարի մենակ ապրել եմ: Ճիշտա ինքնուրույնություն ձեռք բերելու համար լավա, բայց ասեմ որ ահավոր անհետաքրքիր վիճակա… Չնայած դա մարդու բնույթից ու բնավորությունիցա կախված: Սա միանգամայն անհատական խնդիր է:


Դա կախված է նաև աշխատանքի բնույթից: Ես, չնայած որ բավական ինքնամփոփ մարդ եմ, ուզում եմ, որ տանը մարդ լինի, քանի որ աշխատավայրում շատ քիչ եմ շփվում: Իսկ եթե օրինակ լրագրող լինեի, երևի թե կուզենայի մենակ ապրել:

----------

Tig (13.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Չգիտեմ, ես չեմ կարողանում իմ հայրական տանը ապրել: 9 տարվա մեջ հետ եմ վարժվել:
Բայց ահավոր երջանիկ կլինեմ, եթե ծնողներս գան մեր հետ ապրելու:
Մամաիս արդեն համոզել եմ, մնում ա պապաին համոզեմ, բայց դա տարիներ կտևի  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

ինձ թվում ա քչերին ա հաջողվում առանց առանձնանալու ինքուրույն ապրել դրա համար կարծում եմ հիմնականում ճիշտ կլինի եթե մոտ 17 տարեկանից մարդիկ առանձին ապրեն...հնարավորության դեպքում:

----------

Elmo (14.10.2009), Ungrateful (13.10.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա մի բան էլ, շատ եմ տխրում այն մարդկանց համար ովքեր չեն կարողանում վայելել ընտանիքի հետ ապրելու իրենց տրված տարիները:
> 
> Գնամ պարապեմ)))))) Հադու պիպլ
> 
> I love you too


Յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար ընտանիքն ուրիշ է: Մեկի համար անտանելի` կոպիտ ասած ստրուկի վիճակ, իսկ մյուսի համար անսահման ազատություն:

Ինքս կցանկանայի առանձին ապրել: Ինչքան ընտանիքի հետ ապրելու հաճույքը զգացի, հերիքա, մի քիչ էլ մենակության հաճույքը զգամ, որն իմ կարծիքով ավելի հաճելի+օգտակար կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## Արևածագ

Հանրամատչելի հոգեբանությունն ասում է, թե որոշակի տարիքի հասնելուց հետո պիտի ազատություն տալ երեխային ու որևէ կերպ չստիպել, որ նա անպայման քո կողքին լինի: Ընդհանրապես, լավ ուսումնասիրված է «երիտասարդ ծնողներ- մինչ 18 տարեկաններ» փոխահարաբերությունները, բայց շատ քիչ է խոսվում այն մասին, ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի երեխա ծնող հարաբերությունը դրանից հետո, երբ այդ նույն երեխան էլ արդեն ծնող է: Հայերիս կյանքում շատ տարածված է տարբերակը, երբ ծնողը մինչև կյանքի վերջն իր պարտքն է համարում «կարգավորել» երեխայի բոլոր քայլերը, խորհուրդներ տալ՝ հրամանների տեսքով ու նեղանալ, եթե դրանք չեն կատարվում, կամ կատարվում են ոչ իր պատկերացրածին համապատասխան:
Իհարկե, իդեալական է տարբերակը, երբ երկու կողմից էլ փոխադարձ սիրո ու միմյանց կարծիքը հարգելու ու հաշվի առելու դիրքերից են կառուցվում փոխհարաբերությունները: Այո', կառուցվում, որովհետև հենց հարաբերությունները պիտի կառուցել, որ դրանք կայուն լինեն ու հանկարծ մի օր չփլվեն: Բայց սա իդեալական տարբերակն է: Հիմնականում, հատկապես երբ խոսքը թոռներին է վերաբերվում, ծնողները հաճախ բացահայտ դիմակայում են իրենց երեխաների դաստիարակչական «մեթոդներին»: Արդյունքում՝ փոքր նկատողությունից հետո  երեխան վազում է պապ ու տատի գիրկը՝ բողոքելու:
 Կամ մեզանում սովորություն է, որ որդին կամ ամենափոքր որդին անպայման պետք է ապրի ծնողների հետ: Խոսքը նրա մասին չի, երբ ծնողը հիվանդ է ու խնամքի կարոտ,պիտի նրան մենակ թողնել, այլ նրա, երբ եռանդուն ու աշխատունակ ծնողներն իրենց կողքին են պահում զավակին, երբեմն էլ հիշեցնելով, որ« իրենց արած դրածն է ուտում»: Բաց եմ թողնում հարս- սկեսուր հաճախ ցավոտ թեման, կարծում եմ հետագա կարծիքներում դրան էլ կանդրադառնանք:
 Կարճ ասած՝ եկեք խոսենք մեծ երեխաներ ու տարեց ծնողներ փոխհարաբերությունների մասին:
 Ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի մեր վերաբերմունքը, որ նրանց ցավ չպատճառենք, ինքներս էլ չմնանք իրենց հլու կամակատարը:

----------


## Katka

> :
>  Կարճ ասած՝ եկեք խոսենք մեծ երեխաներ ու տարեց ծնողներ փոխհարաբերությունների մասին:
>  Ինչպիսի՞ն պիտի լինի մեր վերաբերմունքը, որ նրանց ցավ չպատճառենք, ինքներս էլ չմնանք իրենց հլու կամակատարը:


Ինչ էլ անես միշտ ցավ պատճառելու ես, ուզում ես միջիցդ կիսվի: Նույնիսկ եթե հլու-հնազանդ լսես ու անես այն, ինչ ծնողներդ են ճիշտ համարում: Ուղղակի պետք հարգանքի մասին չմոռանալ ու հիշել, որ ծնողները մեծ երեխաներ են, որոնք ուշադրություն են ուզում:  :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

Չեմ կարծում, թե առանձին ապրելով՝ մենք լքում ենք մեր ծնողներին: Կարելի է առանձաին ապել, բայց ամեն օր զանգել տեղեկանալ նրանց առողջական խնդիրների մասին: Միշտ կապի մեջ լինել: Հասկանալի է, որ ծնողիդ ցավ են պատճառում, բայց ինքնուրույն սովորել ապրելը լավ բան է:
Ճիշտն ասաց լավ չհասկացա, թե խոսքն ավելի շատ ում մասին է. նորաստեղծ ընտանիքների, որոնք պետք է ծնողների հետ ապրեն կամ առանձին, թե՞ ուղղակի 18-ից բարձր տարիքում գտնվող երեխաների, որոնք ցանկություն ունեն ապրել առանձին:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ճիշտն ասաց լավ չհասկացա, թե խոսքն ավելի շատ ում մասին է. նորաստեղծ ընտանիքների, որոնք պետք է ծնողների հետ ապրեն կամ առանձին, թե՞ ուղղակի 18-ից բարձր տարիքում գտնվող երեխաների, որոնք ցանկություն ունեն ապրել առանձին:


 Խոսքը երկուսի մասին էլ է: Ու ավելի «հնացած» ընտանիքների էլ, որտեղ արդեն ծեր ծնողներ կան: Մարդն իր կենսաբանական հատկություններով դեպի ծերություն գնալիս մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական առողջության կորուստներ է կրում: Եթե ֆիզիկականը ակնառու է , ապա հիշողության կորստի ու ցրվածության հետ շատ դժվարությամբ են հաշտվում: Մի փոքրիկ ակնարկն այդ մասին կարող է բերել վիրավորանքի ու ընդվզման. « Ուզում եք ասեք, որ ես խելքս կորցրե՞լ եմ»:
 Հարևանուհուս մայրը հայրենական պատերազմի սովը վերապրածներից է: Այդպես էլ ողջ կյանքում չի կարողացել իր մեջ հաղթահարել վախը, որ դա նորից չի կրկնվի: Ծայրահեղ ժուժկալություն, անընդհատ միայն մինիմումով բավարարվելու բնավորություն: Նույնն էլ պահանջում է երեխաներից, որոնք վաղուց արդեն մեծ են ու լավ վաստակում են: Անցյալ տարի նա անսպասելի հյուր էր եկել աղջկան հենց այն պահին, երբ նրանք ընտանիքով թեյ խմելիս են եղել: Սովորական օրով մարդիկ իրենց թույլ էին տվել տորթ գնել: Դա պատճառ դարձավ, որ մայրը վիճի  ու երկու ամիս աղջկա հետ չխոսի: Ինչքա՜ն ջանք թափեց հարևանուհիս, որ մոր սիրտը շահի:
 Իսկ մի ուրիշին էլ գիտեմ, որ տարիներով ծնողների հետ չի խոսում՝ մեղադրելով նրանց, թե իրեն ինչպես հարկն է չեն օգնել:
 Ներկայացրածներս ծայրահեղ օրինակներ են, բայց կուզենայի իմանալ՝ որտե՞ղ է «ոսկի միջինը»:

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական: «Ծնողների հե՞տ, թե՞ առանձին» թեման կցվել է արդեն առկա «Ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ» թեմային:*

----------

Yevuk (15.06.2010), Արևածագ (15.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Խոսքը երկուսի մասին էլ է: Ու ավելի «հնացած» ընտանիքների էլ, որտեղ արդեն ծեր ծնողներ կան: Մարդն իր կենսաբանական հատկություններով դեպի ծերություն գնալիս մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական առողջության կորուստներ է կրում: Եթե ֆիզիկականը ակնառու է , ապա հիշողության կորստի ու ցրվածության հետ շատ դժվարությամբ են հաշտվում: Մի փոքրիկ ակնարկն այդ մասին կարող է բերել վիրավորանքի ու ընդվզման. « Ուզում եք ասեք, որ ես խելքս կորցրե՞լ եմ»:
>  Հարևանուհուս մայրը հայրենական պատերազմի սովը վերապրածներից է: Այդպես էլ ողջ կյանքում չի կարողացել իր մեջ հաղթահարել վախը, որ դա նորից չի կրկնվի: Ծայրահեղ ժուժկալություն, անընդհատ միայն մինիմումով բավարարվելու բնավորություն: Նույնն էլ պահանջում է երեխաներից, որոնք վաղուց արդեն մեծ են ու լավ վաստակում են: Անցյալ տարի նա անսպասելի հյուր էր եկել աղջկան հենց այն պահին, երբ նրանք ընտանիքով թեյ խմելիս են եղել: Սովորական օրով մարդիկ իրենց թույլ էին տվել տորթ գնել: Դա պատճառ դարձավ, որ մայրը վիճի  ու երկու ամիս աղջկա հետ չխոսի: Ինչքա՜ն ջանք թափեց հարևանուհիս, որ մոր սիրտը շահի:
>  Իսկ մի ուրիշին էլ գիտեմ, որ տարիներով ծնողների հետ չի խոսում՝ մեղադրելով նրանց, թե իրեն ինչպես հարկն է չեն օգնել:
>  Ներկայացրածներս ծայրահեղ օրինակներ են, բայց կուզենայի իմանալ՝ որտե՞ղ է «ոսկի միջինը»:


Իմ կարծիքով «ոսկե միջինը» ծնողներից առանձին ապրելն է, սակայն կապը չկորցնել, միշտ այցելել նրանց, օգնել և այլն: Միգուցե և սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ աչքի առաջ եղել է տատիկիս ու պապիկիս օրինակը: Նրանց երեխաների ամուսնանալուց ի վեր նրանք ապրում էին առաձին: Մենք, մորաքրոջս ու քեռուս ընտանիքները ամեն օր զանգում էինք նրանց, տեղեկանում նրանց առօրյայի ու ծագած խնդիրների մասին, շուտ-շուտ այցելում էինք նրանց, նրանք էին մեզ այցելում և այլն: Սակայն պապիկիս մահից հետո տատիկս տեղախոխվեց քեռուս տուն: Տատիկս միշտ ասում էր, որ դա է իդեալական տարբերակը, քանի որ մեծ մարդիք ունեն իրեն ժամանակացույցը, այսինք՝ երբ արթնանալ, ճաշի ժամերը և այլն, իսկ դա կարող է ամենևին էլ չհամապատասխանել նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի ապրելաոճին:
Աչքիս առջև նաև ընկերուհուս օրինակն է, ով, թև շատ սիրելով իր տատիկին ու պապիկին, փաստում է, որ նրանց հետ ապրելը իրոք որ չափազանց բարդ է:

Իսկ երիտասարների հետ կապված կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքս կողմ եմ, երբ նրանք առանձին են ապրում՝ իհարկե չմոռանալով իրենց ծնողներին ու նրանց հոգսերը: Ես ինքս մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ մենակ ապրելու, բայց տվյալ պահիմ դա շատ բարդ է ինձ համար թե ֆինանսական և թե հոգեբանական առումներով:

----------


## VisTolog

> Խոսքը երկուսի մասին էլ է: Ու ավելի «հնացած» ընտանիքների էլ, որտեղ արդեն ծեր ծնողներ կան: Մարդն իր կենսաբանական հատկություններով դեպի ծերություն գնալիս մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական առողջության կորուստներ է կրում: Եթե ֆիզիկականը ակնառու է , ապա հիշողության կորստի ու ցրվածության հետ շատ դժվարությամբ են հաշտվում: Մի փոքրիկ ակնարկն այդ մասին կարող է բերել վիրավորանքի ու ընդվզման. « Ուզում եք ասեք, որ ես խելքս կորցրե՞լ եմ»:
>  Հարևանուհուս մայրը հայրենական պատերազմի սովը վերապրածներից է: Այդպես էլ ողջ կյանքում չի կարողացել իր մեջ հաղթահարել վախը, որ դա նորից չի կրկնվի: Ծայրահեղ ժուժկալություն, անընդհատ միայն մինիմումով բավարարվելու բնավորություն: Նույնն էլ պահանջում է երեխաներից,* որոնք վաղուց արդեն մեծ են ու լավ վաստակում են: Անցյալ տարի նա անսպասելի հյուր էր եկել աղջկան հենց այն պահին, երբ նրանք ընտանիքով թեյ խմելիս են եղել: Սովորական օրով մարդիկ իրենց թույլ էին տվել տորթ գնել: Դա պատճառ դարձավ, որ մայրը վիճի  ու երկու ամիս աղջկա հետ չխոսի:* Ինչքա՜ն ջանք թափեց հարևանուհիս, որ մոր սիրտը շահի:
>  Իսկ մի ուրիշին էլ գիտեմ, որ տարիներով ծնողների հետ չի խոսում՝ մեղադրելով նրանց, թե իրեն ինչպես հարկն է չեն օգնել:
>  Ներկայացրածներս ծայրահեղ օրինակներ են, բայց կուզենայի իմանալ՝ որտե՞ղ է «ոսկի միջինը»:


Գիտեմ ծնողներ, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին ավելի շատ շահի համար են օգտագործում, անընդհատ ցանկանում են կուտակել, կուտակել ու էլի կուտակել փողը, հանկարծ չծախսել, քչով բավարարվել, միայն թե լցվի, լցվի.. մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր, մի 20 տարի հետո պետք եկավ.. 

Հետաքրքիրա պատճառը, թե խի է էդ տորթ գնելու պահը այդքան ազդել ծնողի վրա: :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ էդպիսի վերաբերմունքի մեջ մի քիչ խանդ կա, մի քիչ նախանձ, մի քիչ չկամություն… (ո՞նց, ես այսքան տարի ինձ նույնիսկ հատուկ օրերին տորթ թույլ չեմ տվել, իսկ իմ երեխան իրեն թույլ է տալիս…)

----------

Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

չի կարելի մեր երկրում տատիկ-պապիկներին մենակ թողնել, իրենք ոչ թոշակով են ապահովված, ոչ նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններով․
զարգացած երկրներից այս առումով պետք չի օրինակ վերցնել, մեր ծերերը ամեն քայլափոխին մեր կարիքն ունեն, չնայած հնարավորա, որ չասեն մեզ

ծեր ծնողներից պետք չի նեղանալ, նույնիսկ եթե ամենաչնչին բանից խնդիր են սարքում․ միշտ էլ կարելիա շահել տատիկի սիրտը, եթե տորթ ես ուտում ամեն օր, պետքա տատիկին էլ ամեն օր այդ տորթից մի կտոր տանել

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010), Gayl (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Քանի դեռ ծնողները երիտասարդ են, պետք է թողնեն, որ երեխաները առանձին ապրեն, եթե էդ հնարավորությունը կա։ Իսկ երբ արդեն խնամքի կարիք ունեն, պետք երեխաները ծնողների կողքին լինեն, ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է։

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.06.2010), Katka (15.06.2010), Tig (15.06.2010), VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Հայուհի (15.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.06.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ երբ արդեն խնամքի կարիք ունեն, պետք երեխաները ծնողների կողքին լինեն, ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է։


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում  «ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է», ուրեմն ծնողիդ կողքին լինելը համարվում է դժվարությու՞ն, հենց մեծացավ դարձավ բե՞ռ, բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:

----------

Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում  «ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է», ուրեմն ծնողիդ կողքին լինելը համարվում է դժվարությու՞ն, հենց մեծացավ դարձավ բե՞ռ, բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:


Դեմ եմ սեփական կյանքը նվիրել ծնողների խնամքին, եթե արդեն ամուսնացած ես ու առավելևս երբ երեխա կա:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Դեմ եմ սեփական կյանքը նվիրել ծնողների խնամքին, եթե արդեն ամուսնացած ես ու առավելևս երբ երեխա կա:


Այսինքն? :Think: :Իսկ եթե երեխան դա չանի, ով պիտի անի?

----------


## VisTolog

> Այսինքն?:Իսկ եթե երեխան դա չանի, ով պիտի անի?


Բայց կյանքը *նվիրե՞լ* ծնողների խնամքին, ուզում է դա 10 տարի լինի թե 20 :Smile:  
չնվիրել չի նշանակում ընդհանրապես չհետևել, այլ 



> պետք է երեխաները ծնողների կողքին լինեն, ինչքան էլ որ դժվար լինի։



Կամ, ուղղակի կյանքը նվիրել ծնողների խնամքին, որքան էլ որ դա դժվար կլինի: :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Ես համայն մարդկության ճիշտ ու սխալից չեմ համարձակվի այս թեմայում գրել, բայց կփորձեմ իմ կարծիքն ասել: Չեմ ընդունում երկու ծայրահեղ կարծիքներն էլ՝ անձնուրացությունը և կյանքը ամբողջությամբ ծնողներին նվիրելը կամ էլ ծնողներին մոռանալն ու սեփական կյանքով ապրելը:
  Ինձ չի թվում, որ նորմալ բանականությամբ ծնողը չի ցանկանա, որ իր երեխան թողնի իր սեփական կյանքը և կյանքը նվիրի ծնողին: Բայց ծնողը միշտ էլ ունի ուշադրության ու սիրո կարիք: 
  Ես կձգտեմ ու կունենամ իմ ինքնուրույնությունը, երբ ունենամ սեփական ընտանիքս, երբ ինքս կազմեմ ընտանիք, իսկ մինչ այդ ինձ "անինքնուրույն" վիճակս բնավ չի անհանգստացնում, որովհետև դրա մեջ ես մենակ սեր ու հոգատարություն եմ տեսնում: Ծնողներս միշտ էլ հարգել են իմ կարծիքը և հիմնականում ընդունել ու դա նույնը կլիներ, անգամ եթե մենակ ապրեի, որը ինձ երբեք էլ չի ձգել: Միակ բանը, որ երևի հիմա կցանկանայի ու չունեմ՝ ֆինանսական անխախությունն է, որն էլ կլուծվի աշխատանք ունենալու դեպքում:
Բայց միանշանակ, հետագայում, որպես նոր ձևավորված ընտանիք, կնախընտրեմ ինքնուրույն լինել և՛ իմ ծնողների, և՛ ամուսնուս ծնողների ընտանիքներից, իսկ դրա փոխարեն կտամ ողջ սերս ու աջակցությունս: Ու ցանկացած պահի, երբ կարիքս զգան ու ես ի վիճակի լինեմ նրանց աջակցել ու օգնել, հաճույքով կանեմ:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում  «ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է», ուրեմն ծնողիդ կողքին լինելը համարվում է դժվարությու՞ն, հենց մեծացավ դարձավ բե՞ռ, բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:


Ինձ թվում ա Ariadna-ն ուզում էր ասել, որ ոչ թե դժվարություն է համարվում ծնողի կողքին լինելը, այդ խնամելը: Դա իսկապես բարդ է խնամել տարիքով մեծ մարդկանց:

«Կյանքը նվիրել» բառի իմաստը այդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա. այսինքն՝ դու քո կյնաքը թողնես, թողնես աշխատանք ոը ամեն ինչ, որ խնամե՞ս ծնողներիդ: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա լավ լուծում է: Պատք է կարողանակ ամեն ինչը համատեղել:
Ես ինքս պատրաստ եմ միշտ օգնել իմ ծնողներին, եթե պետք լինի անգամ որոշ բաներ զոհաբերել, որպեսզի նրանց կողքին լինեմ հիվանդ պահերին, բայց հրաժարվել ուղղակի ամեն ինչի դա մի քիչ շատ է:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:


Մարդկային սերունդը շարունակելու համար  :Smile: 
"Քեզ խնամել եմ, մեծացրել եմ, հիմա դու *պարտավոր ես* ինձ խնամել" սկզբունքը չեմ հարգում:
Զավակը ծնողի համար ինչ անում է, պիտի հօժար կամքով անի: Իսկ եթե չի անում, Աստված իր հետ:

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010), VisTolog (15.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

իսկ ո՞ր ծնողնա պարտադրում իրեն խնամել

----------


## Yevuk

> իսկ ո՞ր ծնողնա պարտադրում իրեն խնամել


Էտ դեպում դու ունես 2 ճանապարհ. կամ պոզերդ տնկես ու հակառակվես՝ ասելով, որ իրավունք չունեն քեզ պարտադրել, կամ էլ խնամես քո ուժերի սահմաններում:  :Pardon:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինձ թվում ա Ariadna-ն ուզում էր ասել, որ ոչ թե դժվարություն է համարվում ծնողի կողքին լինելը, այդ խնամելը: Դա իսկապես բարդ է խնամել տարիքով մեծ մարդկանց:
> 
> «Կյանքը նվիրել» բառի իմաստը այդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա. այսինքն՝ դու քո կյնաքը թողնես, թողնես աշխատանք ոը ամեն ինչ, որ խնամե՞ս ծնողներիդ: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա լավ լուծում է: Պատք է կարողանակ ամեն ինչը համատեղել:
> Ես ինքս պատրաստ եմ միշտ օգնել իմ ծնողներին, եթե պետք լինի անգամ որոշ բաներ զոհաբերել, որպեսզի նրանց կողքին լինեմ հիվանդ պահերին, բայց հրաժարվել ուղղակի ամեն ինչի դա մի քիչ շատ է:


Ապրես, Եվուկ, ճիշտն ասած հավես չունեի Գայլին պատասխանելու, զբաղված եմ շատ, բայց որ տեսա ուրիշներն են իմ փոխարեն բացատրում, թե ես ինչ եմ ի նկատի ունեցել, որոշեցի ամեն դեպքում նորից բացատրել։ Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ ծնողը երեխա է ունենում պարտավոր է իր երեխային նայի պահի, դա բնազդ է, ու նույնիսկ կենդանական աշխարհում է էդպես։ Բացառություններ լինում են մարդկանց մեջ, բայց շատ հազվադեպ։ Երեխան, եթե նորմալ դաստիարակություն է ստացել, անկախ որևէ բանից, պետք է հոգ տանի իր ծնողի համար, անկախ այն բանից, թե ծնողը ինչքանով է իր համար լավը եղել, էստեղ թվաբանությունը չպետք է աշխատի։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դժվար լինելուն, այո դժվար է, իսկ դու ինչ կարծիքի ես, հե՞շտ է։ Հիմնականում, հայ ընտանիքներում, տղաներն են ապրում ծնողի հետ։ Դե պատկերացրեք, հարսը, օտար մարդ է, ամեն դեպքում, ու իր համար բնական է, որ դժվար է, ու շատ ավելի հաճելի է առանձին ապրելը, տղան երկու կես է լինում ծնողների և կնոջ միջև, հատկապես եթե բացի ֆիզիկական դժվարությունները, նաև անհաշտ են։ Էստեղ նաև տղայի անձնական կյանքում են պրոբլեմներ առաջանում։  Իսկ տարիքի հետ մարդիկ ավելի անհաշտ ու կամակոր են դառնում։ Կարծում եմ պետք չի էսքան մանրանալ ու ամեն բան բացատրել, ոչ մեկն էլ էստեղ լուսնից չի ընկել։

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Էտ դեպում դու ունես 2 ճանապարհ. կամ պոզերդ տնկես ու հակառակվես՝ ասելով, որ իրավունք չունեն քեզ պարտադրել, կամ էլ խնամես քո ուժերի սահմաններում:


կասե՞ս որ դեպքում 2 ճանապարհ ունեմ․ չհասկացա :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> իսկ ո՞ր ծնողնա պարտադրում իրեն խնամել


Ծնողներ կան, դեռ իրենք շատ ջահել, 40-45 տարեկան, բայց չեն համաձայնվում, որ տղան ամուսնանա ու առանձին ապրի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է խնամել պարտադրելուն, փառք աստծո, հայերի մոտ 95%-ով երևի թե էդ պրոբլեմը չկա, լավ թե վատ, եթե երեխաները գլխին են, ոչ մի ծնող էլ անտեր չի մնում։

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

մնում են
ես նման ծանոթներ ունեմ

----------


## Ariadna

> մնում են
> ես նման ծանոթներ ունեմ


Դե, դրա համար ասում եմ 95%-ով  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

> մնում են
> ես նման ծանոթներ ունեմ


դա բացառություն է, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն: Իսկ բացառություններ ամեն հարցում էլ լինում են

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

ցավոք, երիտասարդների մտորումները այս հարցի վերաբերյալ հուսադրող չեն
երբ համալսարանում էի ու բանավոր խոսքի դասեր էինք անում այս թեմայի շուրջ, հոսքի (60 հոգի /ստատիստիկա չի՞/) կեսից շատը պնդում էր, որ պարտավոր չեն խնամել ծնողներին (երբ վերջիններս նրանց այլևս չեն օգնում ու պետք չեն իրենց), մի քանիսն էլ առանձին ապրելուց բացի ծերանոցի գաղափարն էլ նորմալ համարեցին

----------


## Նարե

> ցավոք, երիտասարդների մտորումները այս հարցի վերաբերյալ հուսադրող չեն
> երբ համալսարանում էի ու բանավոր խոսքի դասեր էինք անում այս թեմայի շուրջ, հոսքի (60 հոգի /ստատիստիկա չի՞/) կեսից շատը պնդում էր, որ *պարտավոր* չեն խնամել ծնողներին (երբ վերջիններս նրանց այլևս չեն օգնում ու պետք չեն իրենց), մի քանիսն էլ առանձին ապրելուց բացի ծերանոցի գաղափարն էլ նորմալ համարեցին


Իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած հարաբերություն, որտեղ թելադրողը պարտավորվածությունը պիտի լինի, արդեն սխալ է: Այո՛, ես պարտավոր չեմ ծնողներիս պահել, ինձ վրա ոչ ոք այդ պարտավորվածությունը չի դրել, ու ես էլ չեմ ընդունի: Բայց կարիքի դեպքում կամ էլ երբ ես զգամ՝ առանց կարիքի, որ կարող եմ օգնել կամ հոգ տանել ծնողներիս մասին, կանեմ դա ամենայն սիրով ու երախտագիտությամբ, հարգանքով: Մի խոսքով իմ դրդապատճառները շատ տարբեր կարող են լինել, բայց պարտավորվածություն՝ ոչ:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած հարաբերություն, որտեղ թելադրողը պարտավորությունը պիտի լինի, արդեն սխալ է: Այո, ես պարտավոր չեմ ծնողներիս պահել, ինձ վրա ոչ ոք այդ պարտավորությունը չի դրել ու ես էլ չեմ ընդունի: Բայց կարիքի դեպքում կամ էլ երբ ես զգամ, առանց կարիքի, որ կարող եմ օգնել կամ հոգ տանել ծնողներիս մասին, կանեմ դա ամենայն սիրով ու երախտագիտությամբ, հարգանքով, մի խոսքով իմ դրդապատճառները շատ տարբեր կարող են լինել, բայց պարտավորվածություն՝ ոչ:


 Գիտե՞ք ինչ, ընտանեկան օրենսդրությունը ծնողների ու երեխաների փոխհարաբերությունների հարցում առաջին տեղում նշում է *պարտավորվածությունը*: Բնավ նկատի չունենալով Նանուկին, ուզում եմ ասել, ինչպես որ նույնիսկ ամուսնալուծվելիս ծնողը պարտավոր է հոգալ երեխայի կարիքները, այնպես էլ կենսաթոշակային տարիքի հասած կամ անաշխատունակ ծնողը կարող է դիմել դատարան և ալիմենտի կարգով երեխայից պահանջել ու ստանալ նրա աշխատավարձի 25 %ը: Հայկական օրենսդրության պահով հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց ռուսականում այդպես է:

----------


## Gayl

> Դեմ եմ սեփական կյանքը նվիրել ծնողների խնամքին, եթե արդեն ամուսնացած ես ու առավելևս երբ երեխա կա:


ի՞նչ նվիրել, ինչու եք այդքան բարդացնում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.06.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> Գիտե՞ք ինչ, ընտանեկան օրենսդրությունը ծնողների ու երեխաների փոխհարաբերությունների հարցում առաջին տեղում նշում է *պարտավորվածությունը*: Բնավ նկատի չունենալով Նանուկին, ուզում եմ ասել, ինչպես որ նույնիսկ ամուսնալուծվելիս ծնողը պարտավոր է հոգալ երեխայի կարիքները, այնպես էլ կենսաթոշակային տարիքի հասած կամ անաշխատունակ ծնողը կարող է դիմել դատարան և ալիմենտի կարգով երեխայից պահանջել ու ստանալ նրա աշխատավարձի 25 %ը: Հայկական օրենսդրության պահով հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց ռուսականում այդպես է:


Արևածագ ջան միգուցե իմ կենսաձորձը դեռ այդքան չի հուշում ինձ, ու ես սխալս կհասկանամ տարիներ անց, բայց ես պարտավորվածություններով ընտանեկան օրենսգիրքը միանգամից կուղարկեի թոշակի ու ինքս հաստատ չէի օգտվի դրանից: Ես երախտամոռ չեմ ու կանեմ իմ ծնողի համար ամենը, որ կկարողանամ, բայց հենց ետ պարտավորություն բառը իմ մեջ , իմ աչքերում գցում է այն հարաբերությունները, որոնք պիտի լինեն ծնող-երեխա հարաբերություններում: Ես կանեմ սիրով, հարգանքով, ինձ տված դաստիարակության շնորհիվ, բայց ոչ երբեք պարտավոր կամ պարտավորված լինելու պատճառով: Ինչ գրոշ արժի արածը, եթե պիտի ընդհամենը պարտքից ելնելով անես:

----------

Yevuk (15.06.2010), Արևածագ (15.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> *Զավակը ծնողի համար ինչ անում է, պիտի հօժար կամքով անի:* Իսկ եթե չի անում, Աստված իր հետ:


Իսկ ես ուրիշ բան ասացի՞, ամոթ էն զավակին ով իրա ծնողին բեռ է համարում, հաստատ ծնողդ ավելի շատ է քո համար չարչարվել քան դու պետք է անես:
*բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:*
Ամեն ծնող իրա երեխայի լավն է ուզում (որոշ բացառություններ անտեսենք) և ցանկանում է որ իր զավակը մարդ մեծանա, խոսքս հենց սրա մասին էր:

----------

Անահիտ (15.06.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում  «ինչքան էլ որ դժվար է», ուրեմն ծնողիդ կողքին լինելը համարվում է դժվարությու՞ն, հենց մեծացավ դարձավ բե՞ռ, բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:





> ի՞նչ նվիրել, ինչու եք այդքան բարդացնում:


Նենց էիր գրել, ոնցոր ամեն մեկը *պարտավորա* իրա ծնողին պահել, ու իրավունք չունի անգամ մտածել, որ դա դժվար կարա լինի, որովհետև ծնվում ենք ծնողին պահելու համար… այ դա հասկացա գրառումիցդ: :Pardon:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած հարաբերություն, որտեղ թելադրողը պարտավորվածությունը պիտի լինի, արդեն սխալ է: Այո՛, ես պարտավոր չեմ ծնողներիս պահել, ինձ վրա ոչ ոք այդ պարտավորվածությունը չի դրել, ու ես էլ չեմ ընդունի: Բայց կարիքի դեպքում կամ էլ երբ ես զգամ՝ առանց կարիքի, որ կարող եմ օգնել կամ հոգ տանել ծնողներիս մասին, կանեմ դա ամենայն սիրով ու երախտագիտությամբ, հարգանքով: Մի խոսքով իմ դրդապատճառները շատ տարբեր կարող են լինել, բայց պարտավորվածություն՝ ոչ:


ախր հարցը պարտավոր բառի մեջ չի․․ երեխա չենք, զգում ենք վերաբերմունքը

----------


## Նարե

> ախր հարցը պարտավոր բառի մեջ չի․․ երեխա չենք, զգում ենք վերաբերմունքը


բա ետ ե՞ս էի ամբողջ ընթացքում գրում, որ պարտավոր ենք

----------


## Sophie

Սկզբում ծնողներն են պարտավոր երեխաներին պահել իսկ հետո արդեն նույն սկզբունքով երեխաները ծնողներին:
Եթե երեխաները գտնում են, որ պարտավոր չեն այդ դեպքում չպետք է պարտավոր համարեն նաև իրենց ծնողներին:  Ո՞նց էք կարծում երբ ծնողը իր ամբողջ կյանքում իրեն շատ բաներից զրկելով մեծացրել,ուսումի է տվել երեխաներին, ապահովել ամեն անհրաժեշտով, վերջում երեխան ասի հա ի՞չ անեմ դու պարտավոր էիր, իսկ ես պարտավոր չեմ գնա ոնց ուզում ես ապրի քո 20 հազար թոշակով:

----------

Tig (23.06.2010), Արևածագ (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամեն մարդ պետք ա նախ ինքնուրույնություն ձեռք բերի, հետո նոր ամուսնանա, իսկ ինքնուրույնությունը ընտանիքի անդամների թվից հեչ էլ կախված չի: Կան բազում առանձին ապրող երիտասարդ զույգեր, որոնց ռուլիտ են անում բարեկամները 4 կողմից և հակառակը: Ամեն օր 10 հոգով՝ 3 (կամ 4) սերունդով սեղան նստելուց լավ բան չկա իմ համար: 

Իսկ եթե նայենք զուտ կենցաղային էգոիստական հարմարության տեսանկյունից, ամենալավը մենակ ապրելն ա՝ ինչ կուզես կանես ոչ ոքի չես խանգարում, ոչ ոք քեզ չի խանգարում  :Pardon:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.06.2010), EgoBrain (15.06.2010), Tig (23.06.2010), VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Մանանա (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> բա ետ ե՞ս էի ամբողջ ընթացքում գրում, որ պարտավոր ենք


rabbit-ը չհասկացավ քոմենթը)

----------


## Gayl

> Նենց էիր գրել, ոնցոր ամեն մեկը *պարտավորա* իրա ծնողին պահել, ու իրավունք չունի անգամ մտածել, որ դա դժվար կարա լինի, որովհետև ծնվում ենք ծնողին պահելու համար… այ դա հասկացա գրառումիցդ:


Չես ծնվում ծնողիդ խնամելու համար, ծնվում ես ապրելու համար, ունես բազմաթիվ պարտականություններ այս կյանքում:

----------

Sophie (15.06.2010), Անահիտ (15.06.2010), Արևածագ (15.06.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չես ծնվում ծնողիդ խնամելու համար, ծնվում ես ապրելու համար, ունես բազմաթիվ պարտականություններ այս կյանքում:


 Պարտականություններն անել-չանելն էլ արդեն դու պետքա որոշես:

----------


## Gayl

> Պարտականություններն անել-չանելն էլ արդեն դու պետքա որոշես:


Դե իհարկե ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր ճամփեն ընտրում:
«Ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես» այսօր դու քո ծնողիդ հետ վատ վարվեցիր, վաղը զավակդ նույնը կտեսնի և ինքն էլ քո հետ այդպես կվարվի:
Եսասիրությունը վատ բան է, մարդ չի կարող միայն իր համար ապրի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.06.2010), Sophie (15.06.2010), Tig (23.06.2010), Անահիտ (15.06.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

գրառմանը ոնց ե՞ն "հիացմունք" հայտնում)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չես ծնվում ծնողիդ խնամելու համար, ծնվում ես ապրելու համար, ունես բազմաթիվ պարտականություններ այս կյանքում:


Մարդը ոչ մեկին ոչինչ պարտական չէ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:09 ----------




> Իսկ ես ուրիշ բան ասացի՞, ամոթ էն զավակին ով իրա ծնողին բեռ է համարում, հաստատ ծնողդ ավելի շատ է քո համար չարչարվել քան դու պետք է անես:
> *բա քեզ ինչի համարա մեծացրե՞լ:*
> Ամեն ծնող իրա երեխայի լավն է ուզում (որոշ բացառություններ անտեսենք) և ցանկանում է որ իր զավակը մարդ մեծանա, խոսքս հենց սրա մասին էր:


Օրինակ, մի անգամ տաքսիով տեղ էի գնում, տաքսիստի խոսք գնաց էմիգրացիայի մասին: Էս տաքսիստը ասաց. "հա, տղաս էլ է ուզում գնալ, ասում է այնտեղ ավելի լավ է կյանքը, աշխատանքի հնարավորությունները, ես էլ իրեն ասացի` այ շան տղա, դու գնաս, ինձ ո՞վ տիրություն անի: Տղաս ասում է` չէ, պապա, հո անտեր չեմ թողնի, փող կուղարկեմ: Բայց դե հո ամեն ինչը փողով չէ, բա կարոտը":

Խոսքս այս դեպքերի մասին է, որը ես սխալ եմ համարում:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մարդը ոչ մեկին ոչինչ պարտական չէ:


Ուզում ես ասել, երբեք պարտադրված լավություն կամ վատություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ չես արե՞լ: :Think:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ուզում ես ասել, երբեք պարտադրված լավություն կամ վատություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ չես արե՞լ:


Արել եմ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ պարտավոր էի անել, այլ որովհետև եթե չանեի, ինձ համար ավելի վատ կլիներ: Ասենք, խիղճս կտանջեր:

----------


## Արևածագ

Մի ուրիշ կողմից էլ քննենք այս թեման: 
  Տղայիս որոշ հարցերում սահմանափակում էինք: Ասենք՝ ուրիշի տանը չգիշերել, մինչև ժ.10-ը անպայման տուն վերադառնալ: Նա էլ.« ե՞րբ է այս ամենը վերջանալու»: Ասում էի՝ կդառնաս 18 տարեկան, իրավունքներդ կավելանան: 18 ը լրանալուն պես մի երկու շոր վերցրեց, կոմպերից մեկն ու՝ «տեղափոխվում եմ ուսանողական հանրակացարան»: Հարևան քաղաքում է, տրանսպորտով մի ժամվա ճամփա: Սիրտս ճմլվում էր, բայց համաձայնեցինք, իրերը տարանք: Կես տարվա ընթացքում ,բարեբախտաբար ,10 անգամ չի մնացել հանրակացարանում, բայց թե մի օր էլ մնում է, սկսում եմ զանգել, պատմել ինչ համով- համով բաներ եմ եփել (քաղցած ուսանողի ամենաթույլ տեղը), այնպես եմ կանչում տուն, ասես տարիներով չեմ տեսել:Նա էլ վեր է կենում, գալիս է: Ուզում եմ, որ ինքնուրույն լինի, բայց իսկապես իմ եփած- թխածից մի կտոր անգամ կոկորդս չի գնում, երբ տղաս տանը չի: Այսպես նրան կապելով կարող է սարքեմ «մամայի բալա», չսիրածս երևույթներից մեկը: Բայց  իրեն սիրելո'վ եմ այդպես վարվում: Գու՞ցե մեր ծնողներն էլ հաճախ սիրո ու կապվածության պատճառով մեզ ազատ չեն թողնում:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Ձայնալար (15.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.06.2010)

----------


## nune'

Շատ եմ կարևորում դա, չնայած եթե դու ունես իմ ընտանիքի նման հրաշալի ընտանիք ու մենակ ես ապրում հաստտա կարոտից կմեռնես, ոնց որ իմ պարագայում ես եմ մեռնում
Բայց մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում մեր ուղին ու իսկապես փաստը մնումա փաստ, եթե դուք ուզում ես մեծանալ, դառնալ ինքնուրույն մարդ, պիտի հաստատ որոշ ժամանակ ապրես ընտանիքիցդ հեռու , մենակ...

Հավատացեք, դա օգնումա, որ դու իսկապես հասկանաս քեզ ինչա պետք ու ինչի ես դու ընդունակ, դու ես ու դու..

Թե չէ մեր հայերի մոտ գիտեք ոնցա էլ չասեմ, ես բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց ի վերջո բոլորս էլ սոցիումի մասն ենք ու պիտի ինքներս կայացնենք մեր համար կարևոր որոշումները

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի տարբերկա էլ կա: Որ հասուն երիտասարդը, 18ն անց, ուզում է առանձին ապրել, նույնիսկ եթե ընտանիքը դեմ չի, էլի բարեկամների ու օտարների կարծիքներն են մեջբերում: Բա էդ ո՞նց կլինի, ի՞նչ կմտածեն մեր մասին: Այսպես հազարումի տարբերակով: Ճնշում են, ենթարկեցնում են, իբր լավ բան ա անում երիտասարդը, հարմարվում ա, որ ցավ չպատճառի, մի բան կոտրվում ա իր մեջ ու թևերը կապած ա դառնում: Էս հարցի լուծումը չկա ինձ համար:

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Արևածագ (15.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (15.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Մի տարբերկա էլ կա: Որ հասուն երիտասարդը, 18ն անց, ուզում է առանձին ապրել, նույնիսկ եթե ընտանիքը դեմ չի, էլի բարեկամների ու օտարների կարծիքներն են մեջբերում: Բա էդ ո՞նց կլինի, ի՞նչ կմտածեն մեր մասին: Այսպես հազարումի տարբերակով: Ճնշում են, ենթարկեցնում են, իբր լավ բան ա անում երիտասարդը, հարմարվում ա, որ ցավ չպատճառի, մի բան կոտրվում ա իր մեջ ու թևերը կապած ա դառնում: Էս հարցի լուծումը չկա ինձ համար:


 Իմիջիայլոց, մեր բոլոր հայ ծանոթներն էլ արտահայտվեցին այդ թեմայով մոտավորապես նույն կերպ. «Ամոթ չի՞, որ ձեր երեխեն գնա, հանրակացարանում ապրի»: Բա մայրս.« Այ կտեսնե'ս, թե ոնց էս փոշմանելու, որ տղայիդ թողնում ես հանրակացարանում մնա...»: Ես էլ ասի. «Կարո՞ղ է կապեմ  փեշիս այնքան, մինչև ամուսնանա: Հետո էլ իմ փեշից արձակեմ, կապեմ կնոջ փեշին»: Բայց  առայժմ դեռ կապված է: :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (20.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Արևածագ ջան, քո տղայի բախտը բերել է, որ նույնիսկ նման իրավիճակում, ինքներդ ձեզ վրա վերցնելով դժվարությունը, երեխային ազատություն եք տվել: Անպայման դա կփոխհատուցվի, թեկուզ ո՛չ հենց տղայից:  :Smile:

----------


## Արևածագ

Հոգեբանությունը գրում է, որ ինչքան փոքր է լինում սերունդների մեջ տարիքային տարբերությունը, այնքան ավելի հեշտ են նրանք իրար հետ լեզու գտնում:
 Վերը գրեթե միանշանակ եկանք այն եզրակացության, որ ծնողներին պիտի պահել ու խնամել՝ պարտավորվածության ու սիրո զգացմունքներից ելնելով: Իմ հարցադրումը այս թեմայում գրառում անելիս մի քիչ այլ կերպ էր հնչում. Ինչպե՞ս լավ պահել ծնողներին, երբ մեր ու իրենց պատկերացումն այդ «լավի» վերաբերյալ տարբեր է:  Տատս դեղ չէր խմում: Ինչքան էլ որ համոզեինք, դեղը համարում էր թույն: Մեր պատկերացրածով եթե դեղեր օգտագործեր, մահվանից առաջ շատ երկար հիվանդ չէր պառկի ու ամենակարևորը՝ երկար կապրեր: Մեկ- մեկ էլ արտահայտվում էր. «Ուզում եք շուտ մեռնեմ- պրծնեմ»:
 Խնդիրն այն է, ինչպես մեծերին համոզել այդ «լավի» մեջ, առանց իրենց վիրավորելու: Երբ նրանք մեր լավն են կամեցել, իրենց դիրքի հնարավորություններից ելնելով, հաճախ դա արել են ստիպողաբար, (նույնիսկ ձեռքերը բռնելով ու բերանը դեղը լցնելով :Jpit: ,«անկյուն» կանգնեցնելով, բայց չէ՞ որ մենք նույն կերպ իրենց հետ վարվել չենք կարող:

----------


## Gayl

> Արել եմ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ պարտավոր էի անել, այլ որովհետև եթե չանեի, ինձ համար ավելի վատ կլիներ: Ասենք, խիղճս կտանջեր:


Չէ խիղճ-միղճ դրեցինք մի կողմ: Շատ հասարակ հարց եմ տվել ու կապ չունի քո համար վատ կլիներ թե լավ եթե պարտադրված ինչ որ բան ես արել ուրեմն քո վերևի գրառումը սխալ է դուրս գալիս և հանգում ենք այն տեսակետին, որ բոլորս էլ ունենք պարտավորություններ:Իսկ ծնողին ստիպված խնամող անձին ուղղակի չեմ հարգում(իհարկե գոյություն ունեն բացառություններ), բայց ինչքան էլ ֆռֆռանք ինչ անուն էլ տանք, անունը դնենք ինքաթիռ կամ էլ բանան միևնույննա իրականում դա նույնպես համարվում է «պարտք»:

----------

Tig (23.06.2010), Արևածագ (19.06.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Արևածագ, էդ ո՜նց եք սահմանափակել Ձեր տղայի ազատությունը  :Shok: : Ես չէի դիմանա  :Jpit: ) Չնայած էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ բողոքում, որ  սահմանափակում են ազատությունս, բայց էդ աստիճանի չէ, էլի: Կարող ա Ռուսաստանում ուրիշ ա, եսի՞մ:

 Կարծում եմ, որ առանձին ապրելը ճիշտ ա: Իսկ ծեր ծնողների հարցը... հմմ.. Ընդունված ա, որ ընտանիքն ապրի ամուսնու ծնողների հետ, չէ՞: Բա էդ դեպքում, եթե կնոջ ծնողները ուրիշ երեխաներ չունեն, ո՞նց են մենակ մնում: ՈՒրեմն հնարավոր ա, չէ՞: Թող նույն ձևով էլ ամուսնու ծնողները մենակ ապրեն  :Pardon: : Ուրիշ հարց ա, եթե ծնողները առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն: Չեմ ասում, որ երեխաները պարտավոր են ծնողներին խնամել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մի երեխա հանգիստ խղճով չի ապրի, եթե ծնողը հիվանդ ա, ու խնամող էլ չկա:


 Մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ. էդ որ էդքան ասում եք «ինքնուրույնություն», ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՞, թե դա կոնկրետ ինչ ա ներառում: Ուզում եմ տեսնել՝ ես ինքնուրո՞ւյն եմ, թե՞ չէ  ::}: :

----------


## Արևածագ

> Մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ. էդ որ էդքան ասում եք «ինքնուրույնություն», ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՞, թե դա կոնկրետ ինչ ա ներառում: Ուզում եմ տեսնել՝ ես ինքնուրո՞ւյն եմ, թե՞ չէ :


 Ինչքան էլ վարդագույն քող գցենք «ինքնուրույնություն» հասկացության վրա, դա.
ա. Ֆինանսական անկախությունն է:
բ. Որոշումներ կայացնելու ունակությունը:
գ. Կայացրած որոշումների ու կատարած գործերի հետևանքների համար պատասխանատվությունը:
Այս կետերով, սիրելի Մանուլ, կարող ես ստուգել քո ինքնուրույնության աստիճանը: :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (23.06.2010), Sophie (23.06.2010), Tig (23.06.2010), Մանուլ (23.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Ինչքան էլ վարդագույն քող գցենք «ինքնուրույնություն» հասկացության վրա, դա.
> ա. Ֆինանսական անկախությունն է:
> բ. Որոշումներ կայացնելու ունակությունը:
> գ. Կայացրած որոշումների ու կատարած գործերի հետևանքների համար պատասխանատվությունը:


Ուրեմ ես ինքնուրույն եմ, գիտեի  :Wink:  բայց ինչքան լավ ա, որ մեկը կա, որից կարող ես ինչ-որ չափով կախված լինել, մի տեսակ հենարան լինի, հենվես էն ինքնուրույնության տանջահար գործից հոգնած պահերին...

----------

VisTolog (28.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ինքնուրույնությունը պարտադիր չեմ համարում առանձին_ապրելով, գումար_վաստակելով կամ էլ ընտանիք_պահելով...
Օրինակ. բարեկամս 8 տարեկան ա, դպրոց ա գնում, դասեր ա անում, լվացվում ա, իրեն մաքուր ա պահում, սիրում ա սիրուն հագնվել... ու էդ ամեն ինչը անում ա արդեն ինքնուրույն, դե իհարկե ժամանակին իրեն սովորցրել են, բայց հիմա էդ ամենը նորից բացատրելու կարիք չկա... Իսկ մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որը ամուսնացած ա, արդեն շուտվանից ծնողներից առանձին ա ապրում ու երևի գումար էլ ա վաստակում ընտանիք պահելու համար, բայց ամուսնացել ա չսիրելով, ապրում ա կնոջ տունը, գումար ա վաստակում աներոջ ընկերությունում... 
Հիմա ասեք, ո՞ր մեկն ա ինքնուրույն  :Pardon: 
Հետևություն. ինքնուրույնությունը տարիքի հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի, կապ չունի նաև աշխատանք ունենալով, առանձին ապրելով չի նշանակում թե դու քո արարքների համար կկարողանաս պատասխանատու լինես հետևաբար` ինքնուրույնությունը դա քո պատասխանատվության զգացողությունն ա, քո անկախ մտածելակերպը` անկախ օտարի ազդեցությունից, հարգես ինքդ քո սկզբունքները ու հավատարիմ լինես դրանց...

----------

einnA (28.08.2010), Ribelle (30.08.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ինքնուրույնությունը պարտադիր չեմ համարում առանձին_ապրելով, գումար_վաստակելով կամ էլ ընտանիք_պահելով...
> Օրինակ. բարեկամս 8 տարեկան ա, դպրոց ա գնում, դասեր ա անում, լվացվում ա, իրեն մաքուր ա պահում, սիրում ա սիրուն հագնվել... ու էդ ամեն ինչը անում ա արդեն ինքնուրույն, դե իհարկե ժամանակին իրեն սովորցրել են, բայց հիմա էդ ամենը նորից բացատրելու կարիք չկա... Իսկ մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որը ամուսնացած ա, արդեն շուտվանից ծնողներից առանձին ա ապրում ու երևի գումար էլ ա վաստակում ընտանիք պահելու համար, բայց ամուսնացել ա չսիրելով, ապրում ա կնոջ տունը, գումար ա վաստակում աներոջ ընկերությունում... 
> Հիմա ասեք, ո՞ր մեկն ա ինքնուրույն 
> Հետևություն. ինքնուրույնությունը տարիքի հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի, կապ չունի նաև աշխատանք ունենալով, առանձին ապրելով չի նշանակում թե դու քո արարքների համար կկարողանաս պատասխանատու լինես հետևաբար` ինքնուրույնությունը դա քո պատասխանատվության զգացողությունն ա, քո անկախ մտածելակերպը` անկախ օտարի ազդեցությունից, հարգես ինքդ քո սկզբունքները ու հավատարիմ լինես դրանց...


 Ոչ թե ինքնուրույնությունը տարիքի հետ կապ չունի, այլ յուրաքանչյուր տարիքում ինքնուրույնություն ասելով գործունեության *որոշակի* կերպը նկատի ունեն: Մեկուկես տարեկան երեխան էլ, երբ ինքն է արդեն գդալը բռնում, ինչ որ չափով արդեն ինքնուրույն է:  Բերված օրինակում, երբ ութ տարեկանն իրեն մաքուր է պահում, դպրոց է գնում և այլն, դա ինքնուրույնություն է իր հասակակիցների համեմատ: Իսկ չափահաս մարդու համար ինքնուրույնությունը հանգեցնել միայն պատասխանատվության զգացումին, ըստ իս ՝ ճիշտ չէ: Պատասխանատվության զգացումը միայն կաշկանդում է մարդուն, բայց լիարժեք ապրելու համար նաև ազատություններ են պետք: Ֆինանսական ազատություն՝ սա է ամենակարևոր նախապայմանը:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ոչ թե ինքնուրույնությունը տարիքի հետ կապ չունի, այլ յուրաքանչյուր տարիքում ինքնուրույնություն ասելով գործունեության *որոշակի* կերպը նկատի ունեն: Մեկուկես տարեկան երեխան էլ, երբ ինքն է արդեն գդալը բռնում, ինչ որ չափով արդեն ինքնուրույն է:  Բերված օրինակում, երբ ութ տարեկանն իրեն մաքուր է պահում, դպրոց է գնում և այլն, դա ինքնուրույնություն է իր հասակակիցների համեմատ: Իսկ չափահաս մարդու համար ինքնուրույնությունը հանգեցնել միայն պատասխանատվության զգացումին, ըստ իս ՝ ճիշտ չէ: Պատասխանատվության զգացումը միայն կաշկանդում է մարդուն, բայց լիարժեք ապրելու համար նաև ազատություններ են պետք: Ֆինանսական ազատություն՝ սա է ամենակարևոր նախապայմանը:


 Իսկ իմ բերած օրինակում մարդը ինքնուրույն գումար ա վաստակում, կարողանում ա դաժե ընտանիք պահի, բայց ես նրան ինքնուրույն չեմ համարում... Ինչի՞ց ա: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով հենց պատասխանատվության զգացողությունից ա... դե իհարկե ոչ միայն, բայց ոչ վերջին դերերում ա: Ամեն դեպքում եթե մարդ չգիտակցի որ իրանից բացի իրան օգնող չկա ապա չի կարողանա ինքնուրույն լինի:

----------

einnA (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ իմ բերած օրինակում մարդը ինքնուրույն գումար ա վաստակում, կարողանում ա դաժե ընտանիք պահի, բայց ես նրան ինքնուրույն չեմ համարում... Ինչի՞ց ա: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով հենց պատասխանատվության զգացողությունից ա... դե իհարկե ոչ միայն, բայց ոչ վերջին դերերում ա: Ամեն դեպքում եթե մարդ չգիտակցի որ իրանից բացի իրան օգնող չկա ապա չի կարողանա ինքնուրույն լինի:


Տվյալ դեպքում շփոթում ես "ոչ այնքան լավ" հատկանիշները ինքնուրույն չլինելու հետ։
Կարող է այդ մարդն ինքնւրույն որոշում է կայացրել, ինքնուրույն չլինել  :Jpit:  Իրեն ձեռք է տալիս ուրիշի բարիքներից օգտվել, կամ այդպես ապրել, չի ուզում շատ տանջվի, ջանք գործադրի.. դա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ են...

Իսկ կան մարդիկ, որ ուղղակի կամ այնքան սովոր չեն ինքնուրույն մի բան անել, որ չեն պատկերացնում, թե որ իրադրությունում ինչ կարելի է անել ու նորից իրենց խնդիրները բարդում են ուրիշների վրա...
Կամ ասենք, ինքը մարդը նստած չի լուծում իր խնդիրները, մինչև որ ուրիշների ներվերը չեն դիմանում, գալիս օգնում է...
Եթե մարդը ուղղակի ինքնուրույն չէ, որովհետև այդպես է սովորել, նրան կարելի է սովորացնել ու նա կփոխվի։
Բայց եթե "լավ տեղավորվել է", ու մեկ այլ մարդուն գործի դնելով ինքը ապրում է հանգիստ, դա չեմ կարծում, թե իր "անկարողությունից" է բխում...  :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (30.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Տվյալ դեպքում շփոթում ես "ոչ այնքան լավ" հատկանիշները ինքնուրույն չլինելու հետ։
> Կարող է այդ մարդն ինքնւրույն որոշում է կայացրել, ինքնուրույն չլինել  Իրեն ձեռք է տալիս ուրիշի բարիքներից օգտվել, կամ այդպես ապրել, չի ուզում շատ տանջվի, ջանք գործադրի.. դա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ են...
> 
> Իսկ կան մարդիկ, որ ուղղակի կամ այնքան սովոր չեն ինքնուրույն մի բան անել, որ չեն պատկերացնում, թե որ իրադրությունում ինչ կարելի է անել ու նորից իրենց խնդիրները բարդում են ուրիշների վրա...
> Կամ ասենք, ինքը մարդը նստած չի լուծում իր խնդիրները, մինչև որ ուրիշների ներվերը չեն դիմանում, գալիս օգնում է...
> Եթե մարդը ուղղակի ինքնուրույն չէ, որովհետև այդպես է սովորել, նրան կարելի է սովորացնել ու նա կփոխվի։
> Բայց եթե "լավ տեղավորվել է", ու մեկ այլ մարդուն գործի դնելով ինքը ապրում է հանգիստ, դա չեմ կարծում, թե իր "անկարողությունից" է բխում...


Եղավ, փաստորեն եթե մարդ լավ "տեղավորվել" ա դա նշանակում ա ինքնուրույն ա ու եթե էդ տեղավորողը տակից աթոռը հանի ինքն էլ չի՞ ընկի: 
Կամ ասենք ոչ_անկարող մարդը հաստատ իրա տանը կապրեր, չէ՞, ինչ ուզում ես ասա մեկա մարդու գումար աշխատելն էլ էլի չափանիշ չի, մարդ կարա լավ թվեր չբռնի, բայց լինի կամքի տեր` ինքնուրույն ու անկախ մարդ... Однаждый в Америке ֆիլմի մեջ երեխեքը գումար չէին աշխատում, բայց հաստատ իրանց ինքնուրույն կանվանես:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարդ եթե ինքնուրույն փող չի աշխատում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ չի կարող /բավականաչափ ինքնուրույնություն չունի, որ աշխատի/... Կարա լինի անողնաշար լակոտ, պարազիտ, կամ անուղեղ... Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ կախում ունեն ինչոր մեկից, եթե կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում իր աներն է, դա չի նշանակում, թե ինքը ինքնուրույն չի... Գուցե "աթոռը" տակից քաշեն, գնա մի ուրիշ տեղ ավելի քիչ փող ստանա, բայց էլի անօգնական չլինի...

Ես օրինակ, դեպք գիտեմ, որ մարդ արդեն 25 տարի ա իր աներոջ հույսին ա։ Էդ մարդուն աները ամբողջ կյանքը պահել ա, մի քանի անգամ էլ մեծ գումարներ ա տվել բիզնես բացելու, ու նա գործը խափանել ա։ Էնպես որ, մարդ պետք ա իրեն տված գործն էլ առնվազն կարողանա անել  :Jpit: 

Մարդ էլ կա ընդհանրապես անօգնական ա։ Մանավանդ աղջիկներինա դա վերաբերում։ Հայ աղջիկներին փոքր տարիքից ներարկում են, որ առանց իրենց ընտանիքի ու հետո էլ ամուսնու վաստական գումարի իրենք չեն կարող/իրավունք չունեն/ ապրել։ Մարդ կա, այդպես էլ շարունակում է։ Դառնում է 25 տարեկան, ամաչում է աշխատանքի ընդունվի, աշխատի, հորից է փող վերցնում... Այ դա մաքուր անինքնուրույնություն ա, երբ մարդ կարա ինքը անի, բայց ինչ ինչ պատճառներով հրաժարվում ա։

----------

Արևածագ (30.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարդ եթե ինքնուրույն փող չի աշխատում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ չի կարող /բավականաչափ ինքնուրույնություն չունի, որ աշխատի/... Կարա լինի անողնաշար լակոտ, պարազիտ, կամ անուղեղ... Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ կախում ունեն ինչոր մեկից, եթե կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում իր աներն է, դա չի նշանակում, թե ինքը ինքնուրույն չի... Գուցե "աթոռը" տակից քաշեն, գնա մի ուրիշ տեղ ավելի քիչ փող ստանա, բայց էլի անօգնական չլինի...
> 
> Ես օրինակ, դեպք գիտեմ, որ մարդ արդեն 25 տարի ա իր աներոջ հույսին ա։ Էդ մարդուն աները ամբողջ կյանքը պահել ա, մի քանի անգամ էլ մեծ գումարներ ա տվել բիզնես բացելու, ու նա գործը խափանել ա։ Էնպես որ, մարդ պետք ա իրեն տված գործն էլ առնվազն կարողանա անել 
> 
> Մարդ էլ կա ընդհանրապես անօգնական ա։ Մանավանդ աղջիկներինա դա վերաբերում։ Հայ աղջիկներին փոքր տարիքից ներարկում են, որ առանց իրենց ընտանիքի ու հետո էլ ամուսնու վաստական գումարի իրենք չեն կարող/իրավունք չունեն/ ապրել։ Մարդ կա, այդպես էլ շարունակում է։ Դառնում է 25 տարեկան, ամաչում է աշխատանքի ընդունվի, աշխատի, հորից է փող վերցնում... Այ դա մաքուր անինքնուրույնություն ա, երբ մարդ կարա ինքը անի, բայց ինչ ինչ պատճառներով հրաժարվում ա։


 Էն յոթուկեսը տեսել էս չէ՞, էն որ ասում ա ..չէ սկզբից նոտարիուս գնանք հետո զագս.. Բա իմ ասելիքն էդ ա, որ մարդ կարա գումար ընդանրապես չաշխատի, բայց լինի ինքնուրույն: Աղջիկների հարցով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա, ցավոտ թեմա հայերիս համար: Միգուցե իրենց ինքնուրույնություն ասվածը թուլանում ա տունը նստելով, բայց համոզված եմ որ չաշխատող կինն էլ կարա տանը իրեն նենց դրսևորի որ ցանկացած "ինքնուրույն" տղամարդ կերազեր տենց կամք ու ուժ ունենար...

----------


## Adriano

Հետևյալ հետաքրքիր հարցն եմ ցանկանում տալ, որն իմ կարծիքով անմիջական կապ ունի ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի հետ: ինչպես գիտենք ամուսնությունը մարդու կյանքի ամենակարևորագույն  փուլն է: Պատկերացնենք հետևյալ իրավիճակը տղան հավանում է մի աղջկա, այդ աղջիկն էլ  անտարբեր չէ, հանդիպում են իրար հետ մի ասենք 6-7 ամիս, սակայն այդ տղայի հայրը դեմ է կանգնում իրենց փոխհարաբերություններին, պատճառաբանելով թե տղա ջան այդ աղջիկը իմ դուրը չի գալիս: Եվ այս տղան կանգնելով փաստի առաջ հրաժարվում է այդ աղջկանից:  
Հարց 1: այս դեպքում կարող ենք համարել, որ տղան ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ չունի?:
Հարց2: ինչ անել լսել հորը, թե ներքին ձայնին?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էն յոթուկեսը տեսել էս չէ՞, էն որ ասում ա ..չէ սկզբից նոտարիուս գնանք հետո զագս.. Բա իմ ասելիքն էդ ա, որ մարդ կարա գումար ընդանրապես չաշխատի, բայց լինի ինքնուրույն: Աղջիկների հարցով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա, ցավոտ թեմա հայերիս համար: Միգուցե իրենց ինքնուրույնություն ասվածը թուլանում ա տունը նստելով, բայց համոզված եմ որ չաշխատող կինն էլ կարա տանը իրեն նենց դրսևորի որ ցանկացած "ինքնուրույն" տղամարդ կերազեր տենց կամք ու ուժ ունենար...


Դրա համար պետք չի խառնել տարբեր տեսակի գործունեությունները իրար, ինպես առաջարկում էր վերևը արևածագը։ Այդ քո ասած կինը ըստ "Տնային հարցեր կարգավորելու" ունակությունների գուցե լինի ինքնուրույն, բայց "Արտաքին աշխարհում կողմորոշվելու եւ աշխատանքային գործունեություն ծավալելու" պարամետրով լրիվ 0։

հ.գ. Չնայած՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ, եթե մարդը կախված է իրեն կերակրողից ու չի կարող ինքնուրույնաբար իր կարիքները հոգալ նույնիսկ երբ դրա կարիքը շատ ունի /գոնե տեսականորեն, այդպիսի հնարավորություն ունենալ/, էլ ինչ երեսով էդ մարդուն ինքնուրույն անվանեմ  :Jpit: ))  Այդ մարդու բոլոր կենսական նշանակության որոշումները թելադրվելու են տիրոջ կողմից։  :Smile: 

h.h.գ. Էլ չեմ ասում, Աստված չանի, ամուսինը կողքը չլինի, կամ լքի իրեն, էդ կինը սովից մեռնելու ա 4 պատերի մեջ։

----------

Արևածագ (30.09.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> հայրը դեմ է կանգնում իրենց փոխհարաբերություններին, պատճառաբանելով թե տղա ջան այդ աղջիկը իմ դուրը չի գալիս: Եվ այս տղան կանգնելով փաստի առաջ հրաժարվում է այդ աղջկանից


Իսկ կոնկրետ աղջկա ի՞նչը չի դուր եկել, որ տղան հրաժարվել է:

----------


## Shah

> Հետևյալ հետաքրքիր հարցն եմ ցանկանում տալ, որն իմ կարծիքով անմիջական կապ ունի ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի հետ: ինչպես գիտենք ամուսնությունը մարդու կյանքի ամենակարևորագույն  փուլն է: Պատկերացնենք հետևյալ իրավիճակը տղան հավանում է մի աղջկա, այդ աղջիկն էլ  անտարբեր չէ, հանդիպում են իրար հետ մի ասենք 6-7 ամիս, սակայն այդ տղայի հայրը դեմ է կանգնում իրենց փոխհարաբերություններին, պատճառաբանելով թե տղա ջան այդ աղջիկը իմ դուրը չի գալիս: Եվ այս տղան կանգնելով փաստի առաջ հրաժարվում է այդ աղջկանից:  
> Հարց 1: այս դեպքում կարող ենք համարել, որ տղան ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ չունի?:
> Հարց2: ինչ անել լսել հորը, թե ներքին ձայնին?


 Մի գուցե հարցնել թե ինչի դուր չի գալիս, եթե հիմնավոր պատասխան չկա ապա անկասկած պետք ա ուզի աղջկան, թեկուզ նաև սխալ լինի: Ավելի լավ ա իրա գլխին եկած սխալը հետո ինքը ուղղի իրա ուժերով, քան թե սաղ կյանքում փոշմանի ու կասկածների մեջ լինի...
Ամեն դեպքում փակ աչքերով ընտրություններին կողմնակից չեմ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հետևյալ հետաքրքիր հարցն եմ ցանկանում տալ, որն իմ կարծիքով անմիջական կապ ունի ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի հետ: ինչպես գիտենք ամուսնությունը մարդու կյանքի ամենակարևորագույն  փուլն է: Պատկերացնենք հետևյալ իրավիճակը տղան հավանում է մի աղջկա, այդ աղջիկն էլ  անտարբեր չէ, հանդիպում են իրար հետ մի ասենք 6-7 ամիս, սակայն այդ տղայի հայրը դեմ է կանգնում իրենց փոխհարաբերություններին, պատճառաբանելով թե տղա ջան այդ աղջիկը իմ դուրը չի գալիս: Եվ այս տղան կանգնելով փաստի առաջ հրաժարվում է այդ աղջկանից:  
> Հարց 1: այս դեպքում կարող ենք համարել, որ տղան ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ չունի?:
> Հարց2: ինչ անել լսել հորը, թե ներքին ձայնին?


Մի հարց էլ ես տամ էլի, դու իրոք էդ հարցի պատասխանը չգիտե՞ս։

----------


## Adriano

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ էլի, դու իրոք էդ հարցի պատասխանը չգիտե՞ս։


Ես իմ կարծիքը ունեմ տվյալ հարցի շուրջ, սակայն հարցը ինքն իրենով բավականին բարդ է: Իսկ չհասկացա ես տենց դեբիլի համբավ ունեմ, որ տալիս եմ միայն այն հարցերը որոնց պատասխանները գիտեմ?: եթե հարցը ինձ համար լուծված լիներ, այսինքն  ես կարողանայի ամբողջապես պատասխանել այդ հարցին, ապա էլ կարիք էլ չէր լինի դնել քննարկման: Սա ուղղակի հարց է, որը անմիջականորեն կապված է վերը գրված թեմայի հետ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Օֆ–օֆֆ... իմ մոտիկ մարդկանցից մեկին ծնողները խորհուրդ տվեցին չամուսնանալ մի աղջկա հետ, նա չլսեց, ամուսնացավ ու արդեն 30 տարի ա քաշում ա իր խաչը...
գուցե էդ պահին սիրահարված էր, չէր տեսնում թերությունները, կամ մտածում էր, որ կշտկի դրանք.. բայց դե ...

Բաներ կա, որ նույնիսկ ինքնուրույն մարդն էլ տակից չի կարա դուրս գա ու դա հեչ կապ չունի ինքնուրույն լինել/չլինելու հետ...

----------

Արևածագ (30.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Բաներ կա, որ նույնիսկ ինքնուրույն մարդն էլ տակից չի կարա դուրս գա ու դա հեչ կապ չունի ինքնուրույն լինել/չլինելու հետ...


Եթե մարդ ինքնուրույն է , ապա նա պետք է ինքնուրույն լինի ցանկացած բնագավառում,իսկ որտեղ է սահմանը հոր խորհրդի ու սեփական կարծիքի, երբ կարելի է համարել, որ մարդը խախտել է այդ սահմանը?

----------


## Դեկադա

> Եթե մարդ ինքնուրույն է , ապա նա պետք է ինքնուրույն լինի ցանկացած բնագավառում,իսկ որտեղ է սահմանը հոր խորհրդի ու սեփական կարծիքի, երբ կարելի է համարել, որ մարդը խախտել է այդ սահմանը?


Հարցս մնաց անպատասխան բայց գրեմ: :Smile: 
Ի՞նչի հարցրեցի կոնկրետ ... կան բաներ, որոնք չեն տեսնում երբ սիրահարված են: Շատ դեպքերում ծնողի համար անընդունելի կարա համարվի աղջկա բարոյական լինել չլինելու հարցը: Էս դեպքում  սիրահարված սիրտը գուցե մտածի ամեն ինչ շտկելու մասին, բայց հայրը հաստատ դա չի մտածում:
 Հիմա ասեմ. իմ ամենամոտ բարեկամուհիս  մի անգամ ամուսնանալուց ու բաժանվելուց հետո տարիներ անց սիրում է չամուսնացած տղայի: Տղայի ընտանիքը հոգով սրտով դեմ էր այդ աղջկա իրենց հարս դառնալու անգամ մտքին: Իհարկե տղան ամուսնացավ, որովհետև աղջիկը երեխայի էր սպասում: Հիմա  բարեկամուհիս իրենց ազգի ամենահարգված հարսն է: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ կյանքում մեկ անգամ թույլ տված սխալը  նրա կյանքը չխորտակեց: 

Մի ուրիշ դեպքում: Ընտանիքը դեմ էր աղջկա  հարս գալուն: Առանց կոնկրետ պատճառի: Դուր չէր եկել էտ աղջիկը: Էն մանր մունր բաները որոնք պատճառաբանում էր ընտանիքը չեմ համարում ընդունելի: Տղան նորից իր խոսքին մնաց ու ամուսնացավ: Հիմա երկուսով լիքը դժվարությունների միջով են անցնում: Անկախ նրանից, որ բարեկամների կողմից միևնույն է էտքան էլ չեն ընդունվել, բայց որպես սիրող զույգեր հենց նույն բարեկամների համար նախանձի առարկա են միշտ:

 Մի այլ դեպքում էլ տղան նորից լսելով ուզեց իր սիրեցյալին ու մինչև հիմա քաշում է կնոջը դարձի բերելու լուծը:  Աղջիկը ոչ մի ձևով որպես կին չի կայանում: Իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար չկորցնելով սեփական եսը ընտանիքի կին լինելը ամենակարևորն է: 

Եվ վերջապես մյուս դեպքում տղան լսեց ծնողներին ու չուզեց այդ աղջկան: Էսօր ծնողները իրավացի են, որովհետև էտ աղջիկը մեղմ ասած լավ բարքի տեր չի:

 Հիմա ես չեմ ուզում ասել ով ինչքանով է ինքնուրույն: Բայց մի բան ակնհայտ է: Եթե ձեզ ձեր ծնողը ասում է դեմ եմ, էտ դեպքում հարցրեք նրան թե կոնկրետ ինչին է դեմ: Որովհետև նորից եմ կրկնում երբեմն սիրահար աչքը շատ բան չի տեսնում: Եթե բերված փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն,կամ դուք էլ վստահ եք, որ դրանք հնարավոր ա շտկել որովհետև կյանքի վրա էական ու որոշիչ բիծ չի թողնի ուրեմն  շարժվեք ձեր գիտակցությամբ:

----------

Adriano (30.09.2010), Արևածագ (30.09.2010), Ֆրեյա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես իմ կարծիքը ունեմ տվյալ հարցի շուրջ, սակայն հարցը ինքն իրենով բավականին բարդ է: Իսկ չհասկացա ես տենց դեբիլի համբավ ունեմ, որ տալիս եմ միայն այն հարցերը որոնց պատասխանները գիտեմ?: եթե հարցը ինձ համար լուծված լիներ, այսինքն  ես կարողանայի ամբողջապես պատասխանել այդ հարցին, ապա էլ կարիք էլ չէր լինի դնել քննարկման: Սա ուղղակի հարց է, որը անմիջականորեն կապված է վերը գրված թեմայի հետ:


Դե պարզապես ինձ թվում է, որ էդտեղ մի տոկոս անգամ չի կարելի կասկածել, որ նորմալ ինքնուրույն մարդը ինքն է կերտում իր ճակատագիրը, և երբեք որևէ մեկի ասելով չի թողնի իր սիրած աղջկան, նույնիսկ եթե էդ որևէ մեկը հայրը կամ մայրն են։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:01 ----------




> Հիմա ես չեմ ուզում ասել ով ինչքանով է ինքնուրույն: Բայց մի բան ակնհայտ է: Եթե ձեզ ձեր ծնողը ասում է դեմ եմ, էտ դեպքում հարցրեք նրան թե կոնկրետ ինչին է դեմ: Որովհետև նորից եմ կրկնում երբեմն սիրահար աչքը շատ բան չի տեսնում: Եթե բերված փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն,կամ դուք էլ վստահ եք, որ դրանք հնարավոր ա շտկել որովհետև կյանքի վրա էական ու որոշիչ բիծ չի թողնի ուրեմն  շարժվեք ձեր գիտակցությամբ:


Դեկադա ջան, ախր էստեղ թեման ինքնուրույնությունն է, ինքնուրուրյն մարդը հաստատ ինքն է որոշում ինչ անի, ում հետ ամուսնանա, ու հետ ընկերություն անի ,  սխալ է, թե ճիշտ է, դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, բայց հասուն ինքնուրույն մարդը երբեք չի լսի ծնողին ամուսնության հարցում։ Միգուցե հետո ոտքը քարին տա, գլուխն էլ պատին, բայց որ չի լսի, էդ հաստատ։ Ես պատկերացնում եմ առաջին հերթին իմ եղբորը՝ մենք համարձակվեինք խառնվել իր անձնական հարցերի՞ն։ Նույնիսկ երբ ներկայիս կինը արդեն կար ընկերուհու կարգավիճակով ռիսկ չէինք անում հարցնել երբ ես մտադիր ամուսնանալ։ Շատ ժամանակ դրանից կարող է նեղվեինք նաև, բայց որ դա 100% ճիշտ ձևն է տղամարդու պահվածքի, դրանում ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ կասկածում։

----------

Ֆրեյա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե մարդ ինքնուրույն է , ապա նա պետք է ինքնուրույն լինի ցանկացած բնագավառում,իսկ որտեղ է սահմանը հոր խորհրդի ու սեփական կարծիքի, երբ կարելի է համարել, որ մարդը խախտել է այդ սահմանը?


 Եթե մարդ ինքնուրույն է, դա նշանակում է որ ոչ ոքի կասրծիքը չպիտի՞ լսի...

Կարծիք լսելը, կարծիք ընդունելը մի բան է, անողնաշար /անընդհատ ուրիշի կարծիքով շարժվելը/ ինքնուրույն չլինելը դա ուրիշ հարց է։ Ինքնուրույն չլինելու օրինակ. երեխան սպասում է, որ ծնողներն իրեն մեկնումեկին գտնեն, ասեն՝ բալես, ամուսնացի, որ ամուսնա...

Իսկ կարծիքներ բոլորս ենք լսում, ծնողների կարծիքները, նույնիսկ կամքը, երբեմն, ընդունում ենք։ Ինչպես նաև հնարավոր այլ մարդկանց, ովքեր մեզ համար կարևոր են։ Դա բնավ չի նշանակում ինքնուրույն չլինել։

----------

Tig (30.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ժողովուրդ, մեր պապերի ասած` ինչքան մարդ էդքան դեպք... էս դեպքերը ընդամենը դեպքեր են կյանքից, իսկ թեմայի կետ մենակ էնքանով կապ ունեն, որ նրանք մի պահ ինքնուրույն են եղել, կամ էլ հակառակը: Ես խոսում եմ ընդանուր` առանց ինչի չի կարելի լինել ինքնուրույն կամ հակառակը:

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Եթե մարդ ինքնուրույն է, դա նշանակում է որ ոչ ոքի կասրծիքը չպիտի՞ լսի...
> 
> *Կարծիք լսելը, կարծիք ընդունելը մի բան է, անողնաշար /անընդհատ ուրիշի կարծիքով շարժվելը/ ինքնուրույն չլինելը դա ուրիշ հարց է։ Ինքնուրույն չլինելու օրինակ. երեխան սպասում է, որ ծնողներն իրեն մեկնումեկին գտնեն, ասեն՝ բալես, ամուսնացի, որ ամուսնա...*
> 
> Իսկ կարծիքներ բոլորս ենք լսում, ծնողների կարծիքները, նույնիսկ կամքը, երբեմն, ընդունում ենք։ Ինչպես նաև հնարավոր այլ մարդկանց, ովքեր մեզ համար կարևոր են։ Դա բնավ չի նշանակում ինքնուրույն չլինել։


Անի ջան, էդքան տեղը քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, ասենք թե չի սպասել, որ ծնողները գտնեն, ինքն ա գտել, ամեն ինչով հավանում է, սիրում է, բայց ծնողը ասում է դուրս չի գալիս էդ աղջիկը, ու նորմալ տղան կլսի ծնողի՞ն, կասի, դե եթե դուք էդ կարծիքի եք, ուրեմն չեմ ամուսնանա՞, ախր աբսուրդ ա, նորից եմ ասում, էստեղ քննարկում ենք ինքնուրույն ապրող, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնող մարդուն, իսկ ծնողի խոսքով իր սիրուց հրաժարվող մարդը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում ինքնուրույն մարդու կերպարի մեջ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դե պարզապես ինձ թվում է, որ էդտեղ մի տոկոս անգամ չի կարելի կասկածել, որ նորմալ ինքնուրույն մարդը ինքն է կերտում իր ճակատագիրը, և երբեք որևէ մեկի ասելով չի թողնի իր սիրած աղջկան, նույնիսկ եթե էդ որևէ մեկը հայրը կամ մայրն են։


Համ համաձայն եմ կարծիքիդ հետ, համ՝ ոչ։ Մի կողմից, հորդ, մորդ կարծիքը հարգելով, կարող ես մտածել, որ իրենք քեզնից մեծ են տարիքով, ավելի փորձառու են, կամ էլ մի բան են տեսնում, որ դու այդ պահին չես նկատում։ Ու դու մեծի նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով ընդունես նրանց կամքը, հրաժարվես աղջկանից, ինչքան էլ սիրես /նույնիսկ հնարավոր է, ինքդ էլ նկատես այդ թերությունը, բայց մտածած լինես՝ կանցնի, բայց որ կողքից էլ մեկն է ասում, ավելի է ամրապնդվում բացասական զգացողությունը.../

Մյուս կողմից էլ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ծնողները 1. կողմնակալ վերաբերմունք ունեն իրենց երեխայի նկատմամբ եւ թերագնահատում են ուրիշի երեխային, 2. մանրուքների կարևորությունը չափազանցնում են ու ներկայացնում դրանք որպես բաժանվելու համար արգումենտ, 3. հնարավոր է, որ ծնողները թեկուզ տարիքով մեծ են, բայց բավականաչափ փորձառու չեն նման խորհուրդ տալու համար /ես չեմ համարում, որ տարիքը ինքնաբերաբար նշանակում է իմաստնություն/, 4. հնարավոր է, որ իրենց ժամանակի /մի 20 տարի առաջվա/ չափանիշներով են դատում ու առաջանում է սերունդների հակասություն, մեղմ ասած՝ կյանքից հետ են մնացել ու չեն իմանում, թե հիմիկվա ջահելությունը ինչով է շնչում  :Jpit:  5. հնարավոր է, որ ուղղակի անհանդուրժող մարդիկ են, ոչ ոքի չեն հավանում, ոչ ոքի հետ չեն ցանկանում լեզու գտնել ու դիմացինի թերությունները ցավագին են ընդունում... այդ դեպքում՝ եթե խեղճ տղան անընդհատ լսի ծնողներին, երբեք էլ նրանց համար լավ հարս չի գտնի  :Jpit: 

Ընդհանրապես, ամեն մարդ իր կյանքը պետք է ապրի, իսկ ծնողները պետք է հասկանան, որ իրենք իրենցը արդեն ապրել են, թե ինչ ձևով են ապրել, իրենց գործն է, կարող են խորհուրդ տալ ու եթե ճիշտ բան են ասում, հաստատ կընդունվի, իսկ եթե ուզում են մի հատ էլ իրենց որդիների կյանքով ապրել /երբեմն ուղղակի որպես կապրիզ, կամ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված.../ ապա՝ ձեռքներդ հեռու։
Ընդհանրապես, ընտանիքը ինչքան հեռու լինի թե կնոջ, թե ամուսնու ազգականների ազդեցություններից, այնքան լավ /նկատի չունեմ իրարից հեռու լինելը, չշփվելը, նկատի ունեմ "ականջները փակելը"  :Smile:  Ընտանիքի մեջ հարաբերությունները երկուսի խնդիրն են... Իսկ ծնողներն էլ շատ են սիրում իրենց "հալածված" երեխաների շահերը "պաշտպանել" ու նրանց սովորացնել, թե կնոջ–ամուսնու հախիցը ոնց գա  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:39 ----------




> Անի ջան, էդքան տեղը քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, ասենք թե չի սպասել, որ ծնողները գտնեն, ինքն ա գտել, ամեն ինչով հավանում է, սիրում է, բայց ծնողը ասում է դուրս չի գալիս էդ աղջիկը, ու նորմալ տղան կլսի ծնողի՞ն, կասի, դե եթե դուք էդ կարծիքի եք, ուրեմն չեմ ամուսնանա՞, ախր աբսուրդ ա, նորից եմ ասում, էստեղ քննարկում ենք ինքնուրույն ապրող, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնող մարդուն, իսկ ծնողի խոսքով իր սիրուց հրաժարվող մարդը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում ինքնուրույն մարդու կերպարի մեջ։


Օֆ, Ան ջան, ուզում էի գրեի, որ դժվար կլինի տենց պայմաններում ապրելը, եթե ծնողներիդ ու կնոջդ մեջ կոնֆլիկտ լինի.. բայց հետո.. էնքան դեպքեր կան...
Միդեպքում՝ ծնողները սլզբից չեն ուզել, հետո դառել ա իրանց հարազատ աղջիկ, մյուս դեպքում հենց ծնողների ընտրած աղջիկն ա դառել իրանց թշնամի...
Ով իմանա...
Դրա համար, երևի ճիշտ ես, եթե ակնհայտ բացասական կողմեր կան, ոչ թե սահմանափակվում ա "քիթը աջ ա ծռված, իսկ ես միշտ երազել եմ, որ քո կնգա քիթը ձախ ծռված լինի" արգումենտներով, ոչ ոքի էլ պետք չի լսել։

Կյանքը նենց ռուլետկա ա, որ երբեք չգիտես գլխիդ որից ինչ կգա...

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Ariadna -ի* խոսքերից
> Դեկադա ջան, ախր էստեղ թեման ինքնուրույնությունն է, ինքնուրուրյն մարդը հաստատ ինքն է որոշում ինչ անի, ում հետ ամուսնանա, ու հետ ընկերություն անի , սխալ է, թե ճիշտ է, դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, բայց հասուն ինքնուրույն մարդը երբեք չի լսի ծնողին ամուսնության հարցում։ Միգուցե հետո ոտքը քարին տա, գլուխն էլ պատին, բայց որ չի լսի, էդ հաստատ։ Ես պատկերացնում եմ առաջին հերթին իմ եղբորը՝ մենք համարձակվեինք խառնվել իր անձնական հարցերի՞ն։ Նույնիսկ երբ ներկայիս կինը արդեն կար ընկերուհու կարգավիճակով ռիսկ չէինք անում հարցնել երբ ես մտադիր ամուսնանալ։ Շատ ժամանակ դրանից կարող է նեղվեինք նաև, բայց որ դա 100% ճիշտ ձևն է տղամարդու պահվածքի, դրանում ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ կասկածում։



 :Smile:  Ջանս շատ ծանոթ իրավիճակ է: Մենք էլ մեր եղբորը չէին հարցնում թե ինքը ի՞նչ պիտի անի, ո՞նց պիտի անի: Նույնիսկ այն դեպքում  որ մեզնից ամենափոքրն է: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է հարիր ասել հիմա, բայց իմ ընտանիքում մենք բոլորս էլ ինքնուրույն ենք: Մեզ չի պարտադրվել ոչինչ: Ինքներս ենք որոշել ում հետ կապենք մեր կյանքը: Թե քույրերս թե եղբայրս մեր անձնական հարցերը կարգավորել ենք ինքներս չդիմելով ոչ մեկի օգնությանը:  Ու դա գալիս էր ոչ միայն նարնից, որ մենք չափացանց ինքնուրույն էինք, այլ նաև այն, որ  մեր ծնողները կյանքին վերաբերող կարևորագույն հարցերը թողել են մեր ընտրության վրա:

ասածս այն է, որ ինքնուուրյն լինելը կարծիքը լսելու հետ կապ չունի: Ո՞վ է ասում արեք , բայց լսել պարզապես լսել հնարավոր չի՞:

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2010), Yellow Raven (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Հա, օրինակ ընկերուհիս իր ամուսնուց մեծ է 7 տարով, տղայի մայրը կատեգորիկ դեմ էր, պլուս էդ ամենին, ինչ որ «չուզողներ» էնպիսի հեքիաթներ էին պատմել էդ խեղճ կնոջը ընկերուհուս մասին, անգամ ասել էին իբր թմրամոլ է, որ էդ կինը քիչ էր մնում ինքնասպան լիներ։ Բայց տղան, նորմալ, խելոք տղա էր, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնող, ամուսնացավ, հիմա շատ երջանիկ են, բալիկը արդեն 2 տարեկան է, իսկ կեսուրն էլ հարսին իսկապես սիրում է, հարսն էլ կեսուրին, էնքան է սիրում, որ նույնիսկ մենք, կողքի մարդ լինելով էդ կնոջը սիրում ենք, տեսնելով էդ փոխադարձ անկեղծ ջերմությունն ու սերը։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:56 ----------




> Ջանս շատ ծանոթ իրավիճակ է: Մենք էլ մեր եղբորը չէին հարցնում թե ինքը ի՞նչ պիտի անի, ո՞նց պիտի անի: Նույնիսկ այն դեպքում  որ մեզնից ամենափոքրն է: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է հարիր ասել հիմա, բայց իմ ընտանիքում մենք բոլորս էլ ինքնուրույն ենք: Մեզ չի պարտադրվել ոչինչ: Ինքներս ենք որոշել ում հետ կապենք մեր կյանքը: Թե քույրերս թե եղբայրս մեր անձնական հարցերը կարգավորել ենք ինքներս չդիմելով ոչ մեկի օգնությանը:  Ու դա գալիս էր ոչ միայն նարնից, որ մենք չափացանց ինքնուրույն էինք, այլ նաև այն, որ  մեր ծնողները կյանքին վերաբերող կարևորագույն հարցերը թողել են մեր ընտրության վրա:


Ու ճիշտն էլ դա ա չէ՞, գոնե գիտես, որ ինչ որ բանից դժգոհ եղար, հաստատ միայն քեզ կմեղադրես, ոչ թե մորդ կամ հորդ։ Մի ուրիշ թեմայում, չեմ հիշում թե որ  :Smile: , արդեն գրել եմ, որ պարզապես պետք է երեխայիդ էնպես դաստիարակես, որ ինքը ի վիճակի լինի խելամիտ որոշումներ կայացնելու ու դու էլ հարգես նրա որոշումները։ Ուֆ, էլի թեմայից շեղվեցինք, ախր էս թեման ոչ թե վերաբերում է նրան, թե որն է ճիշտ՝ լսելը, թե չլսելը, այլ թե որն է ինքնուրույնը, իսկ էդ դեպքում հաստատ չես լսի, անկախ նրանից, դա ճիշտ է, թե սխալ։

----------

Ֆրեյա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես էլ մի դեպք գիտեմ, որ տղան մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնացավ։
Մայրը չգիտեմ՝ տեղյակ էր, թե ոչ... ընկերները տղային համոզում էին, որ չանի այդպիսի բան, տղան էլ, ի զարմանս ինձ, քյարթուներից էր, էն ձեր իմացած ֆենած մազերով ժամանակակից տղաներից չէր։
Մի 7 տարի կյանքը կերավ էդ տղու, հետո բաժանվեցին, հիմա իրա քեֆին ֆռֆռում ա նախկին կինը... Երեխա չկարողացան ունենալ, մի քանի տարի Մոսկվա էին գնում՝ բուժվելու։ Ու բոլոր 7 տարի տղայի գլխին տարբեր արկածներ էր սարքում...  Հիմա, որ խելք չուներ, ոչ ոք մեղավոր չէր, բայց դե ծնողները չեն կարողանում նայել, ինչպես են իրենց երեխաներին նեղացնում։

հ.գ. մի քիչ մարդու բնավորությունն էլ կապ ունի։ Մարդ կա, իր թերառատ կեսի վրա կարող է ազդել, նրան փոխել, կամ բոլոր կարևոր որոշումներն իր վրա վերցնել ու իր դրվածքը դնել։ Մեկ այլ դեպքում էլ, լավ կեսը վատ կեսին է զոհ գնում ու երկուսով կործանվում են...

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես էլ մի դեպք գիտեմ, որ տղան մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնացավ։
> Մայրը չգիտեմ՝ տեղյակ էր, թե ոչ... ընկերները տղային համոզում էին, որ չանի այդպիսի բան, տղան էլ, ի զարմանս ինձ, քյարթուներից էր, էն ձեր իմացած ֆենած մազերով ժամանակակից տղաներից չէր։
> Մի 7 տարի կյանքը կերավ էդ տղու, հետո բաժանվեցին, հիմա իրա քեֆին ֆռֆռում ա նախկին կինը... Երեխա չկարողացան ունենալ, մի քանի տարի Մոսկվա էին գնում՝ բուժվելու։ Ու բոլոր 7 տարի տղայի գլխին տարբեր արկածներ էր սարքում...  Հիմա, որ խելք չուներ, ոչ ոք մեղավոր չէր, բայց դե ծնողները չեն կարողանում նայել, ինչպես են իրենց երեխաներին նեղացնում։
> 
> հ.գ. մի քիչ մարդու բնավորությունն էլ կապ ունի։ Մարդ կա, իր թերառատ կեսի վրա կարող է ազդել, նրան փոխել, կամ բոլոր կարևոր որոշումներն իր վրա վերցնել ու իր դրվածքը դնել։ Մեկ այլ դեպքում էլ, լավ կեսը վատ կեսին է զոհ գնում ու երկուսով կործանվում են...


Էն որ ասում են՝ բեթարից բեթարը կա  :LOL:  Բայց մեկ ա, ավելի լավ ա էդ տարբերակը, քան եթե էդ ժամանակ ծնողները, կամ ընկերները թույլ չտային, ինքը առանց սիրելու ամուսնանար ուրիշի հետ, ու անընդհատ մտածեր, որ եթե էն մեկի հետ ամուսնանար երջանիկ կլիներ, ու ամբողջ կյանքում ծնողներին մեղադրեր ու իրեն, թե ինչու լսեց։ Էսպես հաստատ ավելի լավ է։

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Ariadna* -ի խոսքերից
> Ուֆ, էլի թեմայից շեղվեցինք, ախր էս թեման ոչ թե վերաբերում է նրան, թե որն է ճիշտ՝ լսելը, թե չլսելը, այլ թե որն է ինքնուրույնը, իսկ էդ դեպքում հաստատ չես լսի, անկախ նրանից, դա ճիշտ է, թե սխալ։


Այ հենց դա եմ ուզում ասել: Ինքնուրույնությունը հենց նրա մեջ է, որ լսելուց հետո անգամ ինքդ ես որոշում ինչպես  վարվես հետո: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այ հենց դա եմ ուզում ասել: Ինքնուրույնությունը հենց նրա մեջ է, որ լսելուց հետո անգամ ինքդ ես որոշում ինչպես  վարվես հետո:


Ահա, որոշում ես լսել ծնողներիդ։ Դա էլ է որոշում, ով ասաց, որ անպայման պետք է գաս հակառակ կարծիքի, որ դա ինքնուրույն որոշում համարվի։
Որոշ դեպքերում, մարդիկ իրենք էլ են կասկածում, տեսնում են այդ նույն թերությունները, բայց չեն համարձակություն ունենում իրենք իրենց խոստովանել։ Հետո որ մեկն ասում է, հասկանում են, որ իրենց համար էլ դա ընդունելի չի։ 

Կամ էլ՝ լավ չեն սիրում  :Smile:  Ով ասաց, որ ով հրաժարվել է իր սիրուց, դա պարտադիր մեծ սեր է եղել, կարող է ուղղակի հավանել է, հետո ինքնիրան գնացել են հարաբերությունները, բայց այդպես էլ չի սիրել աղջկան...

Երրորդ տարբերակ. այո, իսկապես հնարավոր է, որ ծնողները շատ կողմնակալ լինեն ու ստից բաներ մհանա բռնեն, տղան էլ վախկոտ ու անինքնուրույն լինելով չհամարձակվի իր վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել ու իր ուզածով անել։

----------


## Ariadna

> Ահա, որոշում ես լսել ծնողներիդ։ Դա էլ է որոշում, ով ասաց, որ անպայման պետք է գաս հակառակ կարծիքի, որ դա ինքնուրույն որոշում համարվի։
> Որոշ դեպքերում, մարդիկ իրենք էլ են կասկածում, ուղղակի համոզված չեն լինում։ 
> Կամ էլ՝ լավ չեն սիրում  Ով ասաց, որ ով հրաժարվել է իր սիրուց, դա պարտադիր մեծ սեր է եղել, կարող է ուղղակի հավանել է, հետո ինքնիրան գնացել են հարաբերությունները, բայց այդպես էլ չի սիրել աղջկան...


Ան, բայց էդ չեղավ ինքնուրույն, այսինքն եթե ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնես այսուհետ շարժվել միայն ծնողների ասածով, կստացվի որ դու ինքնուրույն ե՞ս  :LOL:  Եթե առանձնապես շատ չի սիրում, կարող է ինքնուրույն գալ էդ որոշման, որ պետք է բաժանվել, բայց եթե դա անում է ուրիշի ասածով, ուրեմն ինքնուրույն չի։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե ասածը չի խնդիրը։ Սովորաբար ծնողներն ասում են. "Կամ մենք, կամ ինքը, եթե իրան ընտրես մեզ մոռացի" Կամ էլ. "Ամուսնանաս, տունը քեզ չենք տա ժառանգություն", ինքն էլ որոշում է, որ տունը ավելի կարևոր է, կամ էլ, որ իր ծնողներին ավելի շատ է սիրում, քան աղջկան։

Մեկա, բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե տղան իսկապես սիրում է աղջկան ու իր ծնողների ասածով փողնում է այդ մարդուն ու իրեն ստիպում է մոռանալ, սպանում է իր մեջ զգացմունքները, հեչ ասպետական վարք չի։

Բայց երևի դեպքերի 50 առնվազն, տոկոսում, տղան "իսկականից" չի սիրել աղջկան։

----------


## Tig

Ինքնուրույն որոշում, լսել, չլսել… 

Շատ բան կախվածա նաև *ասողից*: Ծնողներ կան որ իրենց տեսակետը, կարծիքը հայտնում են պարտադրման ձևով, կանգնացնում են կամ-կամ ընտրության առաջ… Իսկ ծնողներ էլ կան, որ ուղակի հայտնում են իրենց կարծիքը, բացատրում ու վերջում անպայման շեշտում են, որ որոշումը քոնը պիտի լինի ու ցանկացած դեպքում քո կողքին ենք… Համոզված եմ որ երկրորդ տարբերակով առաջնորդվողները շատ ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունեն հասկացված լինելու, քան թե առաջին տարբերակով առաջնորդվողները: Շատ դեպքերում, նույնիսկ եթե համոզված ես, որ սխալ քայլ ես անում  ու քեզ *պարտադրում* են դա չանել՝ հակառակ էֆեկտն է ստացվում, դու քո ողջ էությամբ ուզում ես հակառակվել պարտադրանքին ու ավելի մեծ սխալ ես թույլ տալիս…

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

> _Ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպ._ դա մենակ ապրելն է, թե ֆինանսական անկախություն ունենալը, թե ինքնուրույն մտածելակերպը:
> Ինչու է _հայ երիտասարդը_ ավելի ուշ տարիքում գիտակցում ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպի անհրաժեշտությունը և կարևորությունը, քան արտասահմանում:


Մարդ, որը ֆինանսապես անկախ ա դառնում, ինքնուրույն մտածելակերպի պակաս չունի: Մենակ ապրելը ահագին օգտակար բան ա, բայց դրանով հարց չի լուծվում, եթե ֆինանսապես անկախ չես: 
Առաջին նախապայման  ինքնուրունության՝ ֆինանսական անկախություն:  :Smile: 
Ուշ չի գիտակցում, ուղղակի ընտանիքում ա ապրում ու մեծանում: Դա էլ շուտով չի լինի: Բոմժ արտասահմանցիներն ուղղակի այլընտրանք չունեն, դրա համար շուտ են գիտակցում, որ պետք ա ոնց կարող են գլխների ճարը տեսնեն, թե չէ մաման իրա հոգսերով ա, պապան էլ իրա կայֆերով: :Wacko:

----------

davidus (30.09.2010), Tig (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սուտ ա, եթե խոսքը բոմժերի մասին չի գնում, ովքեր մասնագիտություն չունեն, աշխատանք չունեն, ամենացածր խավի մեջ են ապրում ու երեխաներին պահելու փող չունեն, ապա ոչ մի ամերիկացի էլ իր երեխային չի շպրտում փողոց։ Եթե պետք է լինում ֆինանսապես օգնում են, ոչ մի ծնող էլ թուրք չի, որ երեխային անօգնական շպրտի փողոց, մի մոռացեք, որ իրենց մոտ մեզ պես չի, աշխատանք երիտասարդի համար շատ կա… Թե չէ մեր մոտ չկա էդպիսի բան... որ ընտանիքը աղքատ ա լինում, 10-12 տարեկան երեխաների էլ են ուղարկում աշխատելու... Հեչ չեք տեսել փողոցում բանջարեղեն վաճառող երեխաների/դեռահասների... 

Նույնիսկ թռչուններն են իրենց երեխաներին բնից հրում ներքեև, որ թռչել սովորեն...

----------

VisTolog (18.04.2011), Ժունդիայի (30.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

Նմանվե՞նք ամերիկացիներին:
Խի թուրք ծնողը շպրտում ա՞:
Ոչ ամերիկացին, ոչ եվրոպացին, ոչ էլ իրանց ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպը իմ համար չափանիշ չի եղել ու չի լինի: Այ ավանդական հայ ընտանիքը, որը ցավոք սրտի հիմա շատ քիչ է, չափանիշ եղել է ու կմնա:
Հարցը ֆինանսական օգնության մասին չի: Խոսքը ընտանիքի մասին ա: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: :Wink:

----------

davidus (30.09.2010), einnA (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայաստանում, դարերից եկած  :LOL:  (երգը հիշեցի բացելա) այդ ավանդույթը, որ երեխան մնումա միշտ ծնողների ծառան… դէ արտահայտությունը տեղին չի ասված, բայց դա այդպես է: 
Հին ժամանակներում, ինչքան ով որ ես եմ տեղեկացված, ընտանիքի հայրն ու մայրը, տատիկը կամ պապիկն էին ընտրում իրենց տղայի կամ աղջկա ապագա ամուսնուն կամ կնոջը, ինչը ես համարում եմ սխալ:

Ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպն ունի իր դրական, և միևնույն ժամանակ բացսական կողմերը: Տղան կամ աղջիկը, երբ արդեն գալիս է մի ժամանակ, զգում են որ իրենք քիչ թե շատ հասկանում են մի բանից, արդեն սկսում են գործել ինքնուրույն, նաև լինում են որ չեն լսում ծնողի խորհուրդը: 
Գտնում եմ, որ ինքնուրույն մարդը միայնակ կարող է բազում դժվարություններ հաղթահարել, հասնել մեծ հաջողությունների… դա իրոք մեծ պատիվ է: Իսկ լինում է դեպքեր, որ երիտասարդն ինքնուրույն փորձում է ինչոր հարցեր լուծել, չի լսում ծնողներին սխալվում է. հա հասկացանք, սխալվելնել է մարդու համար, բայց ինչքա՞ն:

Արտասահմանում, 18 տարին լրացած երիտասարդը, կարող է ծնողներին դատի տալ, ինչի՞, քանի որ նրանք ստիպել իրեն զավակաին: Աբսուրդ  :Angry2: : 
Ինչքան էլ, որ չուզենաս կատարել, չանել, վատ զգալ, նյարդայնանալ, բայց ինչպե՞ս կարեի ծնողներին դատի տալ, չէ որ նրանք են քեզ լույսաշխարհ բերել, պահել, փայփայել, մեծացրել:

Լավ վերջ, էլ բան չեմ ասում: Մի խոսքով ինքնուրույն ապրելակերպն ունի իր և՛ դրական, և՛ բասական կողմերը: Այլ տարբերակ լինել չի՛ կարող:  :Smile:

----------

